# "Remember when" ?



## Redheads

Keep it clean and NO political BS !!!

Remember when driving down the road you would see kids playing outside?


----------



## erie mako

Remeber when cars only had lap belts...and it was fun to ride in the very back of the family station wagon...


----------



## miked913

Yep, I remember in JR High we had a trap club, we would reload shells on Tues and shoot next to the football field on Wednesday. Yep 8 or so of us just walking through the school with shotguns. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## snag

Remember when you could drink 3.2 beer at the bar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Shoot ducks with copper plated lead.


----------



## Sammy Bixler

Went home when the street lights came on.


----------



## Upland

when you got up from sitting in a chair without making sounds like bamboo breaking


----------



## Muddy

Buy an SKS out of a crate for $89.00 and get a case of ammo for it for another $89.00.


----------



## CFIden

Carrying a buck knife on your belt to school, Chewing snuff in Industrial arts classes and having a .22 hanging in your trucks window gun rack parked in the High school parking lot.


----------



## steelshep

"Gaming" 
Was Monopoly, Life, Sorry, Clue or Risk.


----------



## ducknut141

Ya could buy 7' cal 1100's at Walmart


----------



## fastwater

There wasn't a question as to which public restroom to use.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when a gallon of gas and a pack of smokes were both under $0.50


----------



## Muddy

fastwater said:


> There wasn't a question as to which public restroom to use.


Have you seen how much cleaner most women’s restrooms are than the men’s? I’m kind of happy to have options now😀.


----------



## dirtandleaves

You could buy a gas can with a normal spout


----------



## fastwater

Muddy said:


> Have you seen how much cleaner most women’s restrooms are than the men’s? I’m kind of happy to have options now😀.


----------



## Muddy

dirtandleaves said:


> You could buy a gas can with a normal spout


Oh, don’t get me started on that.


----------



## fastwater

When common sense was more common.


----------



## bassplayer

Muddy said:


> Have you seen how much cleaner most women’s restrooms are than the men’s? I’m kind of happy to have options now😀.


I don't know about that. Years ago out of high school, I worked at a Sohio service station at 36 and 77, and the womens restroom was always much nastier than the men's when I had to clean at closing time.


----------



## snag

When you had a party line on your land line rotary phone. .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one3

bassplayer said:


> I don't know about that. Years ago out of high school, I worked at a Sohio service station at 36 and 77, and the womens restroom was always much nastier than the men's when I had to clean at closing time.


Been a coudain for a long time. Womens restrooms always nastyer


----------



## DiverDux

When you could make money running a trap line.


----------



## night vision

If you walked in a bank wearing a mask they would call the police.


----------



## DiverDux

Flipping through the record bins at "Peaches"


----------



## Buck-Eye

You could buy a root beer at the local drug store for $.05 in a frosted mug.


----------



## jdl447

The internet didn’t exist..?


----------



## Bassbme

When the news just gave you the news, and not their opinion?


----------



## ohiotuber

Saved up & bought my 1st baitcasting rod & reel at Miracle Mart for $1.99. (Fished with it for a few years)


----------



## ohiotuber

Yep. As late as the '60s in Wadsworth! AND we only had to dial the last 4 numbers on an outgoing local call if the exchange was the same.

Oops! This was in response to "party lines"


----------



## firemanmike2127

The entire family watching the lone black & white TV in the house together on Saturday nights. I really don't miss the Lawrence Welk show to this day. Grandpa & I always watched westerns together which were way better. Mike


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when , you got paddled in school for being an idiot,then getting a second dose when you got home


----------



## miked913

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when , you got paddled in school for being an idiot,then getting a second dose when you got home


I remember begging for just the paddling at school and no phone call home!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Redheads

Remember when your math teacher told you that you wouldn't always have a calculator in your back pocket


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Remember when truth was objective, not parsed from dissected language from attorneys and political figures and media personalities?


----------



## Redheads

Remember when After your High school Friday night football game you would hit the showers, jump in your truck, and have a choice of about 6 different keg parties/ bon fires to go to


----------



## one3

When there was real music on the radio and people dressd in nice causal choths when they went out.


----------



## triton175

Adults were addressed as Mr, Mrs or miss and when speaking with them you said “yes sir”, ”no ma’am”, etc.


----------



## Lazy 8

When you didn't carry a cell phone with you 24/7?
Pay phones that cost a dime?
And mom knew you be home in time for supper.


----------



## ress

Remember when going to grandmas to mow her yard and she only had an old dull reel mower with chapped wood handle


----------



## cement569

remember when soda bottles had a 2 cent deposit on them? i collected them for a whole year and got enough to buy my first shot gun. it was a winchester model 37 it was used but i still have it today


----------



## Lewis

When you had full service gas stations....


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you used to ride your bicycle everywhere, and you didn't have to lock it up once you got there


----------



## Lewis

When you had to get up to change the TV channel...Oh and to adjust the "fine tuning knob"...


----------



## Specwar

Remember when you picked up the receiver on the phone and the “operate tasked number please”?


----------



## snagless-1

Remember the milk truck,the potato chip truck,and before my time the ice wagon and paper and rags man with his horse dawn wagon?He would pronounce it papa wrecks,papa wrecks.......


----------



## kycreek

Remember when cars & trucks had wings & vents for fresh air.


----------



## snag

When kids drank from the outside garden hose in the summer. No bottled water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Remember no air conditioning and my turn for window fan in the room i shared with my brother, did anyone mention 3.2 beer????


----------



## garhtr

Remember when ---- you could flush at least a dozen coveys of quail in a single afternoon of hunting.
Good luck !


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you had to apply for a doe permit in the county you planned to deer hunt, not everyone received one or their first choice


----------



## Nauti cat

Remember when, wait what are we trying to remember.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Muhahahaha BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Uglystix

Remember when Dog Poop turned white in the summer?


----------



## fastwater

When right was right...and wrong was wrong.

School classes were started every morning with facing the Flag, hand over heart and saying the Pledge of Allegiance and ending with prayer.


----------



## Specwar

When the first thing the teacher said when you were seated in the old wooden desks with the ink wells in them, “ everyone stand and face the flag for the Pledge of Allegiance “.


----------



## Specwar

fastwater said:


> When right was right...and wrong was wrong.
> 
> School classes were started every morning with facing the Flag, hand over heart and saying the Pledge of Allegiance and ending with prayer.


Check out the timing on our posts!!! Yours came up while I was submitting mine!!!


----------



## Mattiba

When you could flirt with the opposite sex and not be considered a sexist.


----------



## Lazy 8

Remember these and crawling under your desk during a drill?


----------



## snag

Remember when you would hitchhike to get around. Not now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar

When you got your first new fangled transistor radio and could lay in bed at night in your upstairs or attic bedroom and listen to WLS, or WCFL radio stations from Chicago. Wolf man Jack, or the amazing adventures of Chicken Man, he’s everywhere, he’s everywhere.


----------



## floater99

Remember when fishing hunting license were 2.25 and abt every farmer would let you hunt there property
Opening day small game hunting seemed like every other car was loaded with orange hats and beagles howling
Brkfst at royal castle after delivering sunday papers .59 two eggs home fries bacon toast n nickel birch beer
When cars were 20 ft long no ps or pb let alone cameras alarms telling you how to drive
Last time I seen kids playing outside was during the power outage several yrs back 
Eat sleep in basement during heat waves to stay kool
Gentlemen we are OLD


----------



## cueman

Remember when we rode in the back of pickup trucks.


----------



## Lewis

Remember a time ... when you left the house you were totally unreachable by phone? No answering machines or cell phones. Much more peaceful


----------



## miked913

Remember AAA trip tix, I used to love following the map and flipping the pages. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Lazy 8

miked913 said:


> Remember AAA trip tix, I used to love following the map and flipping the pages.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


I used to plot a trip out on the Rand McNally.


----------



## TM-1

. 22's were 50 cents a box and you could buy them at the local hardware store.


----------



## dirtandleaves

MTV actually played music videos


----------



## Uglystix

Pizza cheese would string down your throat and choke you.


----------



## fastwater

Specwar said:


> Check out the timing on our posts!!! Yours came up while I was submitting mine!!!




...and we actually had a dress code too.


----------



## snag

Black and white TVs with rabbit ears on top. No cable and maybe four stations to get.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craw-dad

Remember when you could go to multiple fishing holes and never see anyone else.


----------



## dirtandleaves

snag said:


> Black and white TVs with rabbit ears on top. No cable and maybe four stations to get.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I pay over a hundred dollars a month and literally watch 4 channels


----------



## matticito

steelshep said:


> "Gaming"
> Was Monopoly, Life, Sorry, Clue or Risk.


----------



## steelshep

Lewis said:


> Remember a time ... when you left the house you were totally unreachable by phone? No answering machines or cell phones. Much more peaceful


God I long for those days again!!!


----------



## Timjim

you could watch the grammy awards with your kids in the room


----------



## night vision

You put snow tires on for winter.


----------



## TheKing

Forgot what I was gonna say.


----------



## Lazy 8

You could find a penny and actually buy something with that one penny?
If your parent had a little bit of money you bought Converse Allstars. I wore Keds.
I had a car with a zillion miles on it and it used oil. I'd go to the Hudson gas station and buy refined motor oil for .25 a quart.
I remember working as a mechanic and when we worked on the A/C you would just open the valve and let it go into the wild blue yonder. Then after you refilled the Freon, if you had some left, you rechilled your bottle of pop by just spraying it on the outside of the glass. I really don't know how I'm still alive.


----------



## cement569

remember when some cars and trucks had the gear shift on the column? also known as 3 on the tree


----------



## Kenlow1

When you went to the grocery store and spent $25.00 and had 8-9 brown paper bags of groceries.


----------



## Misdirection

When you fished on lake erie in a 16' boat with a 25 johnson, no marine radio, and a state of the art flasher.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiotuber

oops


----------



## ohiotuber

cement569 said:


> remember when some cars and trucks had the gear shift on the column? also known as 3 on the tree


With my VietNam bonus ($500.00), I bought a 1946 Willys Jeep with a 3 speed column shift & high & low range. That sucker woud go anywhere.
Mike


----------



## fireline

You had to apply for a turkey permit and turkey season was only 2 weeks long, a Muskrat was worth $7-8.00, minimum wage was $2.35, adjusting the antenna rotor ,NEVER sitting in Dads chair when he came in the room ,a burning barrel by the garden, only having a recurve bow with no sights, a cross bow was a primitive weapon, phone numbers started with 2 letters before a number,


----------



## Lazy 8

We had a burn barrel down in WV. We also had a coal furnace in the basement with a coal chute to shovel coal into.


----------



## Uglystix

You turned your “brights” on with your foot?


----------



## MuskyFan

Sex was safe and motorcycles were dangerous?

Your mom made you play with a friend who had chicken pox so you’d get it and build up immunity? Didn’t know it lead to shingles, though. Lol.


----------



## Shad Rap

Remember when you could leave you doors unlocked at night?


----------



## Specwar

We slept with our windows open, and no screens in the upstairs windows where my room was. House was about 300 yards off the gravel township road. Loved laying in bed listening to the whipper wills. Hated when I would hear a fox scream in the hickory nut tree grove on the hill right behind our outhouse.


----------



## matticito

Redheads said:


> Remember when your math teacher told you that you wouldn't always have a calculator in your back pocket


First thing kids do these days! If they messed up on the register they pull out their phone. It's nuts! If you give them 20 and change and they just hit 20 they cant figure it out. Worst is the scenario usually means rounding the change to nearest dollar. Instead of 7.43 its 8 bucks change. No skills at all! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Uglystix said:


> Remember when Dog Poop turned white in the summer?


Muhahahaha and why don't it anymore


----------



## Redheads

Saugeye Tom said:


> Muhahahaha and why don't it anymore


Considered racist


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you shot ducks under the point system


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you could repair just about any problem your vehicle was having


----------



## dugworm

My personal under 10yrs of age "Remember when's......

Walked to State Rd. elementary every morning with my sister.
Got my 10 cent chocolate cone from the Zero Zest with my buds all summer.
Stayed home alone when mom and dad wanted Saturday date night.
My dad spanked my a$$ my mom pinched my arm when I screwed up.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Redheads said:


> Keep it clean and NO political BS !!!
> 
> Remember when driving down the road you would see kids playing outside?


All of the above! To your original point, here's something that happened 2-3 years ago. After a round of golf on a scorching hot day my buddy said, "You know, I think there might be something to this global warming stuff. The Sun seems hotter these days!" A couple days later I drove by a local park recreation area. There's a ballfield, basketball and tennis courts, splash pad and a playground. 

Kids were playing on the bball court, and at the playground were a couple of Moms with a gaggle of kids. You could tell right off that these were not "video game" kids. They were "'go outside and play" kids! They were whip thin and, on another scorching hot day, were in constant motion! This was good to see.

The next time my buddy and I played golf I asked him if he remembered what he said about the Sun being hotter now, and he said yes. I told that the Sun wasn't any hotter, we were just older!


----------



## Redheads

Thanks for the good memories and keeping it clean...,,,,,and ....or thanks to the mods for cleaning it up and keeping it going.
Damn i feel old


----------



## fastwater

Redheads said:


> Thanks for the good memories and keeping it clean...,,,,,and ....*or thanks to the mods for cleaning it up and keeping it going.*
> Damn i feel old


Don't think mods had much 'cleaning' to do on this thread. Least...didn't see much.
Thanks to all...Thread has been a total pleasure.


----------



## zero410

i remember when most stores were closed on sundays and you would spend the day visiting with relatves and playing cards.


----------



## cement569

after reading all the replies it takes me back to simpler times, somehow i wish we could go back in time and replenish our souls and make things simple again. but hey....a guy can drean cant he?


----------



## Lazy 8

Sometimes driving in the fall with the windows down, you can catch the whiff of burning leaves.


----------



## Lazy 8

Remember when you could eat in a crowded restaurant and not worry about catching some disease called covid 19?
I pity kids trying to date these days. Ain't no going to the drive-in smoothies. Heck fire, all the vehicles have bucket seats? Bring back the bench seat.


----------



## c. j. stone

Remember when you didn’t have to “Dial 1 For English”!
The SEARS catalog sold(Live) Pinto Ponies!


----------



## Lazy 8

I had a 62 Impala and I upgraded the radio to a Craig Powerplay with Jenson TriAxial speakers. I had to cut a lot of metal including the rear deck that had a cutout for one speaker. I almost needed a blood transfusion after that. 
But it was worth every red drop. You knew you had the ultimate sound system.


----------



## fireline

Ohio had 4 area codes and you only had to dial 7 numbers to make a call


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Shad Rap said:


> Remember when you could leave you doors unlocked at night?


I still do, I think they must know better. It’s kinda a “I dare you thing” lol


----------



## EnonEye

Remember taking off school for opening day of trout season in Pa?


----------



## ditchdigger

Redheads said:


> Remember when you had to apply for a doe permit in the county you planned to deer hunt, not everyone received one or their first choice


And you couldn’t hunt on Sundays


----------



## fastwater

EnonEye said:


> Remember taking off school for opening day of trout season in Pa?


Same for opening day of deer shotgun season. But dad always kept us out all week.
And back then, if you even saw as much as a deer track it was the talk of hunting camp.


----------



## cement569

remember the late 60,s and the 70,s when music was great, there were so many great bands out there and endless concerts to go to. but sadly that came to an end in the 80,s and the music today sucks out loud. but for us we have the memories


----------



## Shad Rap

A 2 week gun season.


----------



## matticito

zero410 said:


> i remember when most stores were closed on sundays and you would spend the day visiting with relatves and playing cards.


They should bring that back!!!


----------



## $diesel$

When boys were boys and girls were girls were girls

When i was dads remote for the black and white tv


----------



## Raider16

Remember catching hundreds of central basin perch without any limit.


----------



## cheezemm2

Remember when you could load up your bicycle with a fishing pole and a baseball glove, a couple $ and get hopped up on 100 swedish fish (when penny candy was penny candy!) and a jolt or RC cola, buy a pack of baseball cards, play sandlot style ball, then swim and fish until dark?


----------



## Misdirection

When you could order a shotgun from the Sears or JC Penny catalog and it arrived at your house. No paperwork required!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis

Remember installing a set of points in your car or truck?


----------



## Lewis

Remember how good those Coca Colas tasted out of the small glass bottle?


----------



## Specwar

If it was a rainy Saturday you could watch The Little Rascals and The Three Stooges all day in black and white.


----------



## Bprice1031

Your mom sent you to the corner store with a note because she ran out of cigarettes.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you worked out the dispute in school by punching each other in the head a few times.....then go hang out with the same kid after practice


----------



## Lazy 8

Specwar said:


> If it was a rainy Saturday you could watch The Little Rascals and The Three Stooges all day in black and white.


And when the tv station shut down for the night and opened in the morning with our National Anthem.
When it was down at night, all you could see were the bug races? TV repairmen?


----------



## Lazy 8

I remember Mom and Dad buying all us kids bikes at Western Auto one time.


----------



## stormfront

Remember S&H Green Stamps, True Value Stamps and Tax Stamps?

Remember Super X Drugstores having a sale on regular size candy bars 3 for 9 cents?

When a new VW Beettle sold for $1999? (My first car, a new 73 Camaro R/S cost $3400)?

Minimum wage was $1.60?

A Mitchell 300 was on sale for $9.99?

When $5 topped off your gas tank and still allowed for a pack of Marlboros and a can of Cope?

When nuns were feared more than the local thugs?

Saturday morning cartoon?

Jeans were called dungarees?

When healthcare insurance cost nothing and came with the job?

When a Quarter at a state university cost less than $200?

When opinions and facts were not confused?

Man, I could fill up this thread. We had so much less and seemed so much more content.


----------



## steelshep

fireline said:


> Ohio had 4 area codes and you only had to dial 7 numbers to make a call


......and you made that call on a rotary dial corded phone


----------



## Hatchetman

When you were a kid and screwed up your neighbor could smack your a$$ and nobody would sue them? Remember the 25 cent 20 cartoon Saturdays at your local theater? When the Lone Ranger would visit your small town movie house ? Used to take a note that I wrote to John at the Western Auto that said I could buy BB's and he would sell them to me. How about the Quaker Theater in New Philly still being open....


----------



## bare naked

steelshep said:


> ......and you made that call on a rotary dial corded phone


Still have a rotary phone in the basement.


----------



## SmallieKing

Remember when boys had a outdoor plumbing and girls had indoor plumbing


----------



## the weav

You could walk outside your house and hunt 2 square miles with out any one caring now people think you are a criminal


----------



## Yeada

As kids we would collect empty milk and pop bottles and take them to Isaly's for return deposit and buy 16oz. RC cola's--the Beacon Journal was .55 @ week-Dr's made house calls-my parents would shop at Montgomery Ward,Robert Hall,Western Auto,Giant Tiger,Clarkins,Jewel Mart all on State Rd in the Falls.Sunoco 360 was .36 a gal. and we put reverbs in our cars to make the radio cool. Baby moons and port-a-walls-we were able to fix engines and replace parts without going to the dealer. Had less money but more fun! Memories!!


----------



## steelshep

stormfront said:


> Remember S&H Green Stamps, True Value Stamps and Tax Stamps?
> 
> Remember Super X Drugstores having a sale on regular size candy bars 3 for 9 cents?
> 
> When a new VW Beettle sold for $1999? (My first car, a new 73 Camaro R/S cost $3400)?
> 
> Minimum wage was $1.60?
> 
> A Mitchell 300 was on sale for $9.99?
> 
> When $5 topped off your gas tank and still allowed for a pack of Marlboros and a can of Cope?
> 
> When nuns were feared more than the local thugs?
> 
> Saturday morning cartoon?
> 
> Jeans were called dungarees?
> 
> When healthcare insurance cost nothing and came with the job?
> 
> When a Quarter at a state university cost less than $200?
> 
> When opinions and facts were not confused?
> 
> Man, I could fill up this thread. We had so much less and seemed so much more content.



Fond memories of Saturday morning cartoons.

Mom and Dad coming home with the station wagon and 10 brown paper bags of groceries in the back. Me and my brothers helping unload them every Saturday. I remember barely being big enough to carry in the 8 pack of 16 oz. Glass bottles of RC cola. Immediately getting out the cereal boxes to dig elbow deep in them for the "prize". I also remember opening boxes of Hostess ho ho's and they were individually wrapped in foil. Not sealed, just wrapped.


----------



## Lewis




----------



## Yeada

Lewis said:


> View attachment 467222


in Telco lingo that's a 554-3 non mod wall mount with a 9ft. cord-installed many L O N G ago


----------



## steelshep

Lewis said:


> View attachment 467222


Vintage.

Looks just like the one that hung in our kitchen.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when you had a choice at the gas station of either leaded or unleaded fuel ?


----------



## EnonEye

If it's Friday night Ghool-lardi must be blowing things up on his live TV show and showing the classics: Draculae, Frankenstein.


----------



## garhtr

Remember when you paid with cash in the doctor's office then went next door to the pharmacy, drank a cherry phosphate while you waited and then paid for your prescription with cash.


----------



## stormfront

garhtr said:


> Remember when you paid with cash in the doctor's office then went next door to the pharmacy, drank a cherry phosphate while you waited and then paid for your prescription with cash.


Though I did pay for scripts, I never paid one doctor bill nor had one premium payment until I was in my early 40s (mid-90s). All jobs seemed to come with fully paid HC and pensions. Later I ended up paying through the nose for my insurance, I had my pension frozen by my former company. I so feel for those younger who will never get to experience what our fathers and we had.


----------



## stormfront

While attending YSU in the 70s, we'd sit around in pubs, student lounges or outside in groups and talk of the war, politics, sports and other pertinent issues. I got to know so many people this way. Today it seems that everyone walking across the campuses that I've been on is texting away. It seems that no one talks anymore.


----------



## G-Patt

bassplayer said:


> I don't know about that. Years ago out of high school, I worked at a Sohio service station at 36 and 77, and the womens restroom was always much nastier than the men's when I had to clean at closing time.


I second this. I was a closing cook at a pizza joint and the last thing we had to do before locking the place up was cleaning the restrooms. The women's restroom was by far the worst. They might be the fairer of the sexes but definitely the nastiest in other ways.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bob shreives past prime playhouse


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> bob shreives past prime playhouse


Remember the " Cool Ghoul " or was he just a Cincy thing ?


----------



## kycreek

garhtr said:


> Remember the " Cool Ghoul " or was he just a Cincy thing ?


 I remember it in the Cincy area. We only got 3 stations & that was on one of them.


----------



## kycreek

Saugeye Tom said:


> bob shreives past prime playhouse


 Boy that triggered some memories. Love it. Great thread...


----------



## polebender

Remember When by Alan Jackson


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Ad in back of HS yearbook in 1970 showed gas war price for regular at Paul's Tressler Comet in Groesbeck of 19.9 cents/gallon.

Dad told me he walked uphill to school both ways long before that.


----------



## cement569

remember when it was cool to put pennies in your loafers? and then came along the bell bottoms and everybody had to have the biggest bells. then came along something called disco and thats all i have to say about that....it sucked


----------



## Specwar

Penny loafers were cool along with bleeding madras shirts. BUT, before penny loafers were the craze, it was British Walkers. Scrubbed the stitching along the welt of the soles with bleach and a tooth brush to keep them white. I planted trees for an entire summer so I could buy a black pair, and a cordovan pair.


----------



## Specwar

$26 a pair at either Ginnettis in Dennison, or Famals in Uhrichsville.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when the Cleveland sportsman show was downtown in the convention center


----------



## missionfishin

When you'd see people walking around without a phone in their face.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Misdirection said:


> When you fished on lake erie in a 16' boat with a 25 johnson, no marine radio, and a state of the art flasher.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


That's still how I roll. 

Kip


----------



## stormfront

remember when it was cool to put pennies in your loafers? and then came along the bell bottoms and everybody had to have the biggest bells. then came along something called disco and thats all i have to say about that....it sucked
[/QUOTE]

I had a pair of elephant bells once. I tried to play basketball in them between classes at YSU and almost broke my neck. LOL

We went to Pete and Lenny's, a famous disco in Fort Lauderdale during Spring Break, 1977. It was 'the' place to be if you were into disco. I went in my ''Neil Young'' attire, a flannel shirt and Levis. Talk about feeling out of place. Thousands of eyeballs were on me. Without doubt I did not belong in that scene.


----------



## bare naked

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when the Cleveland sportsman show was downtown in the convention center


Been there done that.


----------



## mach1cj

Yeada said:


> Sunoco 360


Sunoco 260...


----------



## ohiotuber

[


FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when the Cleveland sportsman show was downtown in the convention center


You mean before it became an RV show?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Remember the " Cool Ghoul " or was he just a Cincy thing ?


Dr creep and the cool ghoul


----------



## DJA

TV Shows like Mutual of Omaha " Wild Kingdom", Wild Wild West, Walt Disney sunday nights, Fog horn Leghorn, of course Andy Griffith, Old yeller, Daniel Boone


----------



## Kenlow1

I remember when I had a Beacon Journal paper route in Akron, Ohio growing up. 2 cents per paper for delivering and had 100 papers to deliver. $2 was a lot back in 1968 for an 11 year old kid. If we found an empty pop bottle, we threw it in the paper sack and got a 2 cent refund. Those were the good ole days.


----------



## Bprice1031

You actually had a paperboy?


----------



## EnonEye

Your TV guide, a very large can of potatoe chips, a block of ice cream, and the home/auto/life insurance guy would all come right to your home.


----------



## Kenlow1

Yes, I was the “paper boy”. Had that paper route for 2-3 yrs. Then I mowed lawns for $1 per lawn. City lots were small ya know?


----------



## stormfront

Kenlow1 said:


> Yes, I was the “paper boy”. Had that paper route for 2-3 yrs. Then I mowed lawns for $1 per lawn. City lots were small ya know?


My Vindicator route was 52 houses and with tips, I may have made $10-15 month. Twice a week in nice weather I would pay a bud to run my route so I could caddy at the local Country Club. I made $4 a bag for 18 holes which took about 4 hours. If lucky, my golfer would buy me a hot dog and Coke at the half way hut. I can remember caddying twice in the day and making $8, or a buck an hour. Talk about child labor? Though I loved caddying and watching golf on TV, I never took it up because of how some of those smacks treated caddies.


----------



## ress

I remember our family doctor making house calls when we had grandma living with us. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> You actually had a paperboy?


I WAS a paperboy with the book of tickets. I delivered an evening paper for a whooping 42 cents a week. 07 of that was mine.


----------



## EnonEye

paper-route was small taters, I was in it for the big $$$'s, TV guide delivery netted me a cool nickel each, per week!


----------



## $diesel$

I, also, was a paper boy back in the 60's.
I can't remember how many i delivered, but it was quite a few.
The paper was so cheap most folks paid with change. I had a terrific old coin collection back then.


----------



## miked913

My great grandfather and my grandfather were both barbers, I had quite a collection of silver certificate bills and tons of $2 bills, until some a-hole broke in our house and took my whole collection.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## dkunes

Go trick or treating without your parents at night


----------



## Lewis




----------



## Gary WW

Redheads said:


> Keep it clean and NO political BS !!!
> 
> Remember when driving down the road you would see kids playing outside?


Growing up they left the keys in the car never even though about l;ocking doors


----------



## mach1cj

I had 84 papers on my route...6¢ a copy, 36¢ a week. I was rolling in the cash!


----------



## Kenlow1

I bet about 1 in 3 OGFers on here delivered papers or something as a kid.


----------



## Kenlow1

I remember as a kid my first taste of 7-up, or so I thought. Was a hot August summer day and I just finished mowing my uncles lawn. I had never had 7-up before and my uncle asked if I would like to try one? Of course I answered yes. I started chugging it down and as I looked at my uncle he was in tears (thought he was crying). Being the prankster he was he put Rolling Rock beer in the pop bottle. I told him his 7-up tasted like cat piss! He tells that story all the time.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Remember when,
Nuns taught in Catholic schools.
When you filled up your Vega you also had to add oil.
I got a zebco 404 for Christmas and I thought I was on top of the world.
Opening day of little League we marched all the way from the West Side up to the ball field up on the hill.
When we climbed over top of the Steel mill to take a short cut to get to the river.
When we slept out.
I could identify every car on the road by make model year.
When I first saw that brand new white 63 Chevy impala convertible with red interior at Helms Chevrolet.
When you went trick or treating you would have 30 lbs of stuff in your bag because Hershey's bars were 5 cents and not 1$.


----------



## ress

Had a paper route for about a month. People were never home or said they would catch me the next time. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## DJA

Remember your first Fishfinder, We called it Grandpa


----------



## DJA

Remember growing up in a Big Family and sharing everything, bedrooms, Clothes, Toys, friends, Dogs- Just every Dang thing! and you had everything you needed or you worked Odd Jobs to get it, and you shared that too


----------



## Yeada

mach1cj said:


> Sunoco 260...


correct-octane was 106


----------



## fishmeister

American Sportsman and Wide World of Sports on tv.


----------



## fishmeister

Fritz the Night Owl (central Ohio)


----------



## fishmeister

When we would drive on a long trip to someplace new, we would go to AAA and they would prepare a Trip-Tik for us.


----------



## Specgrade

1970's Harvest Gold fridge and stove. Father was at Kiwanis Club Thursday nights. Sister and I would watch The Walton's and eat no-bake cookies Mother had made. 1980's teen years making mixed tapes for friends and discovering love. Adults always said the years go by fast...little did I know. Looking forward to the second part of my journey.


----------



## fastwater

DJA said:


> *Remember growing up in a Big Family and sharing everything,* bedrooms, Clothes, Toys, friends, Dogs- Just every Dang thing! and you had everything you needed or you worked Odd Jobs to get it, and you shared that too


And If'n you were a middle child...you wore a bunch of hand me downs. Especially Levi's.


----------



## stormfront

First Friday High Mass for those who went to Catholic Schools. We'd kneel for hours, or something like that. lol. The Nuns would be on the prowl to look for those who couldn't stand the torture anymore and who leaned back against the pews. It so reminded me of the scene in the movie 'Bridge over the River Kwai'' when the British prisoners, standing forever in the hot sun, began to keel over.

Also dating Catholic schools. We were given tithing envelopes and were expected to use them. Pennies, dimes, nickles. Later in life I thought this to be akin to a shakedown of little kids. lol


----------



## stormfront

fastwater said:


> And If'n you were a middle child...you wore a bunch of hand me downs. Especially Levi's.


Not me! I was the middle child with sisters on both ends. 😆 😆 😆


----------



## fastwater

stormfront said:


> Not me! I was the middle child with sisters on both ends. 😆 😆 😆


Six boys and one girl in our clan.
Had plenty of hand me downs for us boys to go around.


----------



## fireline

the first boat i remember was my dads 14' Lyman with cable steering and a white Mercury motor with a chrome band around it, and dad adding oil from a round steel can to a 6 gallon tank, and the imperial gallon when we went to Rice Lake in Ontario, that was my first exposer to Walleye and Muskie fishing.


----------



## kycreek

Our 1st factory boat that I can remember was a 14ft aluminum 1972 Johnboat dad bought from Montgomery Ward. Before that we had a wooden johnboat. My uncle gifted me the old MW special a few years ago. He had it since the mid 70's after dad passed away & told me it once washed away during a Ohio river high water event & went thru the Meldahl dam. Some guy in New Richmond was honest enough & took the time to research it, contact my uncle & gave it back to him. It has several dents/weld repairs but it's priceless to me. This will be the 1st year that I haven't licensed it. Paid $1.31 in taxes (ridiculous) this week for it but refused to pay the 50+ they wanted to license it this year. Paid that last year and never got even it wet. Can't get my butt out of my Nitro to set in the Johnboat. LOL


----------



## ccc

during the day playing army and at night round up


----------



## snag

When I had a four track tape and then a eight track tape in my cars back then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormfront

My first boat was a 12' Sears aluminum semi-v with a Wizard air-cooled 7.5 hp motor. I paid $300 for it and then another $200 (maybe less) for a Tee Nee trailer with 8'' wheels. One bad day on Pymy and it was gone.


----------



## stormfront

Remember when all McDonald's, Burger Chef's and Dairy Queen's were walk-up service through a window? No inside dining at all. A burger was .15, a fry was .12 and a small drink was a dime. 

A bottle of pop from a machine was a dime as was a cup of coffee.


----------



## fastwater

A pack of cigs. was 23 cents.
You put a quarter in a cig machine that you could find in every place of business you could think of, pulled the handle that was your selection, got your cigs and there would be two pennies in the cellophane wrapper.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when chicken wings were $0.010 each


----------



## stormfront

How about taping a couple/few pennies to a letter or bill being sent out if you didn't have a stamp?


----------



## stormfront

Remember when more kids walked or rode bikes to school than rode buses?
Remember when we were lucky to get one snow day a year?
Remember when school books were covered with the brown paper bags from the grocery school?
Remember as Catholics that no meat could be consumed on Fridays?
Remember when there were no book bags?
Remember when milk was sold at schools for 3 cents or 2 for a nickle?
Remember the polio vaccines?
Remember the smell of shoe repair shops?
Remember before steel belted radials when cars had bias ply tires?
Remember when radio stations began to play Christmas music a few weeks before instead of a few months before?
Remember when bowling was 3 games for a buck?
Remember when Outdoor Life, Sports Afield and Field and Stream were the big 3 and cost 35 cents each?
Remember when comic books cost a dime?


----------



## Yeada

GHOULARDI on Friday nights you Caniffs


----------



## cement569

remember kid leo and the buzzard...wmms? pure rock


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> And If'n you were a middle child...you wore a bunch of hand me downs. Especially Levi's.


Remember hanging your Jean's to dry in the basement and when they were dry you could literally stand them up in the corner?


----------



## OSUdaddy




----------



## Lazy 8

stormfront said:


> Remember when more kids walked or rode bikes to school than rode buses?
> Remember when we were lucky to get one snow day a year?
> Remember when school books were covered with the brown paper bags from the grocery school?
> Remember as Catholics that no meat could be consumed on Fridays?
> Remember when there were no book bags?
> Remember when milk was sold at schools for 3 cents or 2 for a nickle?
> Remember the polio vaccines?
> Remember the smell of shoe repair shops?
> Remember before steel belted radials when cars had bias ply tires?
> Remember when radio stations began to play Christmas music a few weeks before instead of a few months before?
> Remember when bowling was 3 games for a buck?
> Remember when Outdoor Life, Sports Afield and Field and Stream were the big 3 and cost 35 cents each?
> Remember when comic books cost a dime?


I remember 6 cents for a comic book


----------



## threeten

Studded snow tires. 
Concert tickets were around ten bucks!

Great thread!! Really takes me back to simpler times.


----------



## Lazy 8

Remember getting in your vehicle and going for a drive with no particular place to go?


Gotcha thinking, didn't I?


----------



## fastwater

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember hanging your Jean's to dry in the basement and when they were dry you could literally stand them up in the corner?


Yes sir!!!
I think the material on Levi's back in the day was even thicker than carhart material is today.
Guess that's the reason they last so long back then.
But that was a plus to gettin hand me downs. The Levis were broke in by the time you got em.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when you were a kid and played cops and robbers running around the neighborhood with toy guns? The entire time you knew who was the good guy


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when NO was NO ?
When you asked your parents for something or to do something and you never questioned (out loud) their decisions?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

WCPO Big Time TV Wrestling hosted by Willie Thall. The Sheik, BoBo Brazil, Haystack Calhoun, Wild Bull Curry...


----------



## Hatchetman

fastwater said:


> And If'n you were a middle child...you wore a bunch of hand me downs. Especially Levi's.



Have two brothers and I'm the youngest, guess what my levi's looked like....


----------



## kit carson

Grabbing a godfather at Demaries subs before going to Filthy McNastys and hearing great live music. Man those where some great times.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

had 5 boys and 1 girl and we all wore hand me downs. and for the longest time alot of people thought my sister was a boy.....wonder why?


----------



## kit carson

Grew up playing in the cuyahoga River in shalersville, we used to float down the river all the way to the rt 14 Bridge, what a blast. In the summer a group of us guys would get up real early and ride our bikes to Hiram college and watch the Browns practice. Shame these kids can't do some of the things we all used to do.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

kit carson said:


> Grabbing a godfather at Demaries subs before going to Filthy McNastys and hearing great live music. Man those where some great times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That had to end with breakfast at East Park on the way home though!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely, sure miss that place

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Stopping at pops truck stop in streetsboro , after the bars closed in Kent. They sold Saturday night specials in the glass case by the register.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timjim

all you had in your car to listen to was AM radio.I think our rock station around Canton was WHLO, 640 on the dial I think.


----------



## ccc

Timjim said:


> all you had in your car to listen to was AM radio.I think our rock station around Canton was WHLO, 640 on the dial I think.


dont forget winw...forget the numbers but at the other end of the dail


----------



## ccc

and there was a pickup football game on any size ground that was suitable


----------



## ress

CKLW. Detroit for us. Casey Kasome top 40.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Jim Scott on AM1360 WSAI in Cincy

FM102.7 WEBN Jelly Pudding


----------



## tomb

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Remember when truth was objective, not parsed from dissected language from attorneys and political figures and media personalities?


The truth is, was, and always will be objective. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

fastwater said:


> Yes sir!!!
> I think the material on Levi's back in the day was even thicker than carhart material is today.
> Guess that's the reason they last so long back then.
> But that was a plus to gettin hand me downs. The Levis were broke in by the time you got em.


Yeah. New ones were stiff as boards! We had 2 boys, 2 girls in our family so, as the older boy, I'd get the new jeans. I'd wear out the knees anyway, so Mom would get out those iron on patches that felt like sandpaper! Those would keep you on your feet!


----------



## snag

You would make a slingshot from a forked limb, cut up a inner tube for the bands, hike to a RR tracks to get your ammo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

remember when sex was safe and sky diving was dangerous?....lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ol' Whiskers said:


> WCPO Big Time TV Wrestling hosted by Willie Thall. The Sheik, BoBo Brazil, Haystack Calhoun, Wild Bull Curry...


Pom pero purpo


----------



## Mattiba

miked913 said:


> That had to end with breakfast at East Park on the way home though!
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


East Park was the best! We had a reserved table every Friday night.


----------



## Mattiba

Does anyone remember Hellen’s Bait and Tackle? She would sell me anything except beer. I bought .22 ammo and tobacco there all the time.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when not everyone who tried out for the team made it


----------



## snag

Hellens bait . Was that the place on 82 by mantua corners ? I got bait back then at that place .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerBatter

People could change a tire


----------



## snag

And a real tire to change, not those doughnuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter

I,M glad I,m still here to remember those good old days.74


----------



## Kenlow1

All these memories will be gone in 25-30 yrs, just like all the serviceman who were at Pearl Harbor. Kids today don’t have a clue! We could always find something to do to entertain ourselves, like hitting fireflies at dark with a woofle ball bat. Remember that?


----------



## Mattiba

snag said:


> Hellens bait . Was that the place on 82 by mantua corners ? I got bait back then at that place .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it was. It was a grungy store but she made a living there.


----------



## Kenlow1

What I meant to say was the kids today never have experienced all these posts from the 60’s to early 80’s, and we will NEVER forget Pearl Harbor and all the service men & woman that were killed. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when in the 80's when we said lake Erie walleye couldn't get much better?

Kids nowadays are living in" the good old days" of the lake...................they just don't know it yet


----------



## snag

When you had glass and cardboard type fuses in the fuse box to replace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

A dozen minnows for about 30 cents and you couldn’t see the bottom of bucket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99

How about three on the tree and holding on a steep hill


----------



## snag

floater99 said:


> How about three on the tree and holding on a steep hill


Hated stop lights on a hill, talk about riding the clutch, brake and gas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Had a corvair and karmen-gehi in high-school, those where some.mighty COLD winters in thise vehicles, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## stormfront

Remember when TVs had tubes and if the TV acted up, you put the different tubes into a box, went to Gray's Drugs and tested each tube in the 'tester' to see which needed replaced?

Remember when there was no such thing as a garage door opener?

Remember when windows and screens were wooden framed, usually with cedar? No vinyl or aluminum.

Remember when everyone had a table top radio, AM to begin with and later AM-FM?

Remember when lakes froze over to the tune of 2' or more?

Remember the days before Thinsulate and Gore-Tex? Being cold was part of being a kid.

Remember book matches and strike anywhere matches?

Remember real chrome bumpers?

Remember when waders were only made of rubber or canvas? The former roasted you and the latter leaked.

Remember when every camper and fisherman owned a gas fueled Coleman lantern and actually used them?

Remember the days before a lot of plastic? Milk came in a glass bottle or a waxed cardboard carton.

Remember growing up with Mickey Mantle, Willie Mays, Hank Aaron, Rocky Colavito, Al Kaline and the rest?

Remember Topp's baseball cards costing a nickle a pack? In it there would be five or six cards, a piece of tooth-chipping gum and maybe a bonus card.

Remember Street and Smith's magazine and the Sporting News?


----------



## stormfront

When Coleman coolers were either metal or metal-jacketed?

When most tackle boxes were aluminum or steel and had names like My Buddy, Old Pal, Umco and Kennedy?

When all minnow buckets were made of galvanized steel?

Remember Shysters, Spoonplugs, Canadian Wigglers and Uncle Josh's Pork Rind baits that came in real glass jars?


----------



## stormfront

Remember before the days of a global economy when most products were Made in the USA or in Japan?. Those coming from Japan were considered inferior and junk.

Remember when all games were played outside or on a board on the kitchen table? Nothing online because there was no online.

Remember when it was so easy to get a couple dozen 'Boomers' to show up to play football, baseball or basketball on a Saturday? There was no soccer at that time.


----------



## snag

Went you went to the local junkyard and got parts for your car, and could actually work on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you would give/get cigars from an expecting father


----------



## fastwater

Remember when government assistance wasn't considered a career option


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

And when social security was for when working class people retired.


----------



## jdl447

kit carson said:


> Had a corvair and karmen-gehi in high-school, those where some.mighty COLD winters in thise vehicles, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I used to bum a ride to school with my neighbor who drove VW bug. He would steer with his left hand and scraped the ice from the inside of the windshield with his right. I would shift gears when he would say.


----------



## PBsQuest

Redheads said:


> Remember when not everyone who tried out for the team made it


I cut 12 guys this year and still kept 15. I know schools with no cut policies. I can't imagine. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i remember playing marbles, and after 34 years in construction i have dug up thousands of marbles and have quite a collection. only problem is i cant find anyone to play anymore....oh well


----------



## fireline

My father told me when he went to the Marines in WW2 everyone got vaccinated with the same needle, and would sharpen it with a stone.


----------



## Hatchetman

cement569 said:


> i remember playing marbles, and after 34 years in construction i have dug up thousands of marbles and have quite a collection. only problem is i cant find anyone to play anymore....oh well



Some people say I lost my marbles, maybe some of those you found are mine....


----------



## DJA

Remember when you could by Shotgun ammo anytime you wanted/ needed to?


----------



## stormfront

I remember local hardware stores sold guns, ammo, fishing tackle and traps.


----------



## ress

good family tv shows


----------



## DJA

Lots of people don't realize what a true talent Glen was


----------



## threeten

cement569 said:


> i remember playing marbles, and after 34 years in construction i have dug up thousands of marbles and have quite a collection. only problem is i cant find anyone to play anymore....oh well


Being in the same line of work I also have an extensive collection of marbles also. 
did the foundation for Barberton schools years ago. When it rained the spoils were just full of them. It was built on the site of an old glass factory. Got some old bottles that I’ve found over the years too


----------



## threeten

Remember when the circus came to town and they’d walk the animals down the road


----------



## cement569

i live in barberton, but most of the marbles i found were in akron. they must have played some serious marbles there because on an average day i would find 5 to 10. also many old bottles some over a 100 years old, so i started collecting them to....i love history


threeten said:


> Being in the same line of work I also have an extensive collection of marbles also.
> did the foundation for Barberton schools years ago. When it rained the spoils were just full of them. It was built on the site of an old glass factory. Got some old bottles that I’ve found over the years too


----------



## All Thumbs

remember when a "flea" market was a like a giant garage sale


----------



## fastwater

Going to the movies was a very special family occasion that consisted of everyone piling in a car filled with the aroma of a couple large paper grocery bags full of moms 'gourmet' popped popcorn that was popped in a large pot on the stove and getting a good parking spot at the drive in.


----------



## stormfront

ress said:


> good family tv shows


Did you know he played with the Beach Boys?


----------



## ress

No. Things were so easy to do back before contracts and law suites


----------



## steelshep

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember getting in your vehicle and going for a drive with no particular place to go?
> 
> 
> Gotcha thinking, didn't I?



Remember putting $10 bucks in your gas tank and driving around ALL weekend.


----------



## Specwar

Woolworths, Ben Franklin, McCroys, Clarkins Carousel, Giant Tiger, Conleys, Western Auto, Montgomery Ward.


----------



## fireline

Specwar said:


> Woolworths, Ben Franklin, McCroys, Clarkins Carousel, Giant Tiger, Conleys, Western Auto, Montgomery Ward.


A&P Grant's Stambaughs Clicks


----------



## buckeyebowman

DJA said:


> Lots of people don't realize what a true talent Glen was


I've posted vids of my favorite acoustic guitarist, Leo Kottke, here before. In the liner notes to one of his albums he said that when he was signed to Columbia records by John Faheyhe drove from Minneapolis to L.A. Fahey took him for a tour of the recording studios. Kottke recalled that there were 2 guys named Glen and Delbert in a studio recording vocal tracks. He said they were so good, and he felt so far out of his league, that he wanted to jump back in his car and drive home. Fahey had to calm him down and tell him he would be fine. And he was.



steelshep said:


> Remember putting $10 bucks in your gas tank and driving around ALL weekend.


Heck, when I started driving you couldn't FIT 10 Dollars worth of gas in your car! Not unless you had a 30 gallon tank. Plus, this was before all the pollution control gizmos shot the gas mileage all to hell.


----------



## bare naked

Wringer washers & rinse tubs.


----------



## PeterG7

Mini-mags were $3.95 a box 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection

When throwing horseshoes at the family picnic was the highlight of the day.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when your sandwich fit easily in a sandwich bag


----------



## fireline

Putting aerosol cans in the burning barrel


----------



## Yeada

Remember when this was a common occurrance


----------



## Kenlow1

She is pretty good with the knife, is that Lorena Bobbit's sister? Sleep with one eye open!


----------



## Kenlow1

Those were the "good old days"- go out and catch all the perch you wanted to filet!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yeada said:


> Remember when this was a common occurrance


Wow! That knife has to be insanely sharp!


----------



## night vision

Remember when you were called a crazy conspiracy nut because you thought your tv was listening to you.


----------



## Upland

when you were able to remember why you walked into a room


----------



## Upland

TheKing said:


> Forgot what I was gonna say.


LOL why am I laughing?


----------



## Upland

EnonEye said:


> If it's Friday night Ghool-lardi must be blowing things up on his live TV show and showing the classics: Draculae, Frankenstein.


lol


----------



## snag

Watching the three stooges and the little rascals on tv. Nowadays it would be called unacceptable . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads

snag said:


> Watching the three stooges and the little rascals on tv. Nowadays it would be called unacceptable .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember laughing my a$$ off watching the little rascals, still catch the stooges once and a while.

good stuff


----------



## fireline

Jonny Quest, with Haji And Bandit his little dog


----------



## bare naked

fireline said:


> Jonny Quest, with Haji And Bandit his little dog


Clutch Cargo & Paddle Foot.


----------



## miked913

Captain Cave Maaaannnn!!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## ress

Sweeping the grass after mowing instead of using a blower


----------



## Hatchetman

Flash Gordon....


----------



## miked913

Hatchetman said:


> Flash Gordon....


Oh that's a good one! I loved that movie when I was a kid! One of mine and my brother's favorites! It was on a year or so ago and I was excited, after about 5 min I had to turn the channel, it's just awful !!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## cement569

the lone ranger and tonto, and my favorite....bonanza


----------



## Specwar

Picking up the receiver on the desk phone and hearing the operator say “ number please”.


----------



## bare naked

Hatchetman said:


> Flash Gordon....


Flesh Gordon !!!


----------



## fireline

Rifleman and his 44 40


----------



## ohiotuber

Hopalong Cassidy (I hated his hat), Cisco Kid & Pancho( every show ended with "Oh, *Cees*co!" "Oh, *Pan*cho!", Range Rider & Dick West (I liked his pinto horse), Lash LaRue (great with a bullwhip), Sky King & niece Penny (and, of couse, the plane, Skybird).
Are we forgetting Captain Penny? (I wanted him to take his hat off so his wig would fall off!) He ended EVERY show with, "Kids, you can fool all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, but you can't fool *Mom*!"

Mike


----------



## fasteddy

Franz the toymaker, captain kangaroo, Graham Kerr the galloping gourmet. The bomb rehearsal warnings in elementary school, we would leave the classroom, go into the hallway, sit on the floor facing the wall with are hands covering are head.


----------



## fireline

fasteddy said:


> Franz the toymaker, captain kangaroo, Graham Kerr the galloping gourmet. The bomb rehearsal warnings in elementary school, we would leave the classroom, go into the hallway, sit on the floor facing the wall with are hands covering are head.


I had forgotten about Franz


----------



## fasteddy

Didn't he sing a little song and we would exercise to it. Reach your hands up over your head, out in front, then touch your toes.


----------



## fasteddy

"Bend and stretch, over your head, standing on tippy toes oh so high".

Amazing how are brain works, then sometimes not at all.


----------



## ohiotuber

How about 🎵 Mr Jingaling, how you tingaling, keeper of the keys. On Halle's 7th floor...🎵.(I forget the rest) 👴

Mike


----------



## kit carson

Used to get off the bus run home to catch speed racer and the original Batman 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99

ohiotuber said:


> How about 🎵 Mr Jingaling, how you tingaling, keeper of the keys. On Halle's 7th floor...🎵.(I forget the rest) 👴
> 
> ill be looking for you to turn the key
> Then get a FROSTY in Higbe basement snack bar YOMMMOLA
> Remember getting two pennies in a pack of ciggs when you bought them out of the cig machine .18 cent pak
> Thats rite cig machine they were everywhere


----------



## ohiotuber

I remember griping about cigarette prices in the PX (in 'Nam) going from $1.20 to $1.40 a CARTON!!!

Mike


----------



## Upland

Dark shadow's


----------



## cement569

i remember trapping as a teen back in the 70,s. muskrats went for 3 to 5 dollars, ***** 15 to 30, and fox red or gray 40 to 70. thats how i bought my first car, seems like those times are gone and i would give anything for them to come back. i loved trapping


----------



## cement569

meant to say raccoons 15 to 30


----------



## fireline

fasteddy said:


> Didn't he sing a little song and we would exercise to it. Reach your hands up over your head, out in front, then touch your toes.



Yes


----------



## fireline

Upland said:


> Dark shadow's


It's still on Pluto TV


----------



## mach1cj

ohiotuber said:


> King & niece Penny (and, of couse, the plane, Skybird).


That would be the "Songbird" if I remember correctly.


----------



## ohiotuber

You're correct & I was wrong! Good catch.

Mike


----------



## jessco

snag said:


> When you had a party line on your land line rotary phone. .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really giving away your age! that was a long time ago.


----------



## jessco

cement569 said:


> remember when soda bottles had a 2 cent deposit on them? i collected them for a whole year and got enough to buy my first shot gun. it was a winchester model 37 it was used but i still have it today


ive got one, family heirloom older than me. refurbished it ,was offered 1000. for it sight unseen.(turkey shoot person)


----------



## 1basshunter

I have problems with remembering what I did yesterday 🤪


----------



## TimberTall

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when a gallon of gas and a pack of smokes were both under $0.50


When gas was $0.75 we would drive thru carry out in car get a 12 pack of Old Milwaukee for $4.25 including tax... We were 16 but think it was just after 3.2 went away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiotuber

jessco said:


> really giving away your age! that was a long time ago.


Not as old as you may think. In Wadsworth, mid '60s, we had United Telephone & party lines! Think of this...The Browns' last Championship was in 1964...Browns 27, Colts 0, ZIP, NADDA!!! 

Mike


----------



## ccc

blatz and black lable beer....oh and dont forget the original strohs beer not the stuff from today


----------



## Yeada

ccc said:


> blatz and black lable beer....oh and dont forget the original strohs beer not the stuff from today


How about POC and Genesee Cream Ale


----------



## Upland

1basshunter said:


> I have problems with remembering what I did yesterday 🤪


I remember what I did yesterday ........ or was it the day before ...... what is today?


----------



## ccc

anybody go to talleys in navarre .....johnny showboat and trust


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

IN 1974 with the later to be Mrs. Whiskers in the bench seat on the right I pulled away from the Groesbeck SOHIO pump, without buying gas when it went from 37.9 to 51.9! Had to stop a bit further up the road because the 1968 Mercury Park Lane 390 375hp weighing close to 4000 pounds got just a bit more than 11mpg.


----------



## ohiotuber

Olde Frothingslosh... 



 This is FUNNY & my Dad occasionally drank this stuff.

Mike


----------



## Specwar

ccc said:


> anybody go to talleys in navarre .....johnny showboat and trust


I remember that place. But the real in place when I came back from Vietnam after my first tour was Al Greco’s Hi Spot in Dover. Talk about a meat market👀.


----------



## buckeyebowman

ohiotuber said:


> Hopalong Cassidy (I hated his hat), Cisco Kid & Pancho( every show ended with "Oh, *Cees*co!" "Oh, *Pan*cho!", Range Rider & Dick West (I liked his pinto horse), Lash LaRue (great with a bullwhip), Sky King & niece Penny (and, of couse, the plane, Skybird).
> Are we forgetting Captain Penny? (I wanted him to take his hat off so his wig would fall off!) He ended EVERY show with, "Kids, you can fool all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, but you can't fool *Mom*!"
> 
> Mike


There's more to it. "She's pretty nice and she's pretty smart. You do what Mom says, and you won't go far wrong!"

And Barnaby ended with, "and if anybody asks, tell them Barnaby says hello!" 



ohiotuber said:


> How about 🎵 Mr Jingaling, how you tingaling, keeper of the keys. On Halle's 7th floor...🎵.(I forget the rest) 👴
> 
> Mike


On Halle's 7th floor, we'll be looking for you to turn the key.



cement569 said:


> i remember trapping as a teen back in the 70,s. muskrats went for 3 to 5 dollars, *** 15 to 30, and fox red or gray 40 to 70. thats how i bought my first car, seems like those times are gone and i would give anything for them to come back. i loved trapping


My buddy and his friend trapped all through high school. He told me he could make $3,000 to $3,500 in a good season. That was big money back then.



mach1cj said:


> That would be the "Songbird" if I remember correctly.


You are correct sir, followed by the songbird II.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when traveling to the islands heading west you had to get off RT2 before Huron and take RT6 the rest of the way. 

Always got stuck by the train,right off the freway,right by the ice cream stand


----------



## bare naked

Redheads said:


> Remember when traveling to the islands heading west you had to get off RT2 before Huron and take RT6 the rest of the way.
> 
> Always got stuck by the train,right off the freway,right by the ice cream stand


I remember fishing along the railroad in sandusky bay &watching them build the RT2 bridge.


----------



## PBsQuest

Redheads said:


> Remember when traveling to the islands heading west you had to get off RT2 before Huron and take RT6 the rest of the way.
> 
> Always got stuck by the train,right off the freway,right by the ice cream stand


The traffic coming back through Huron was terrible. There were times we sat for hours just to move a car length or two. We would just run all the way down 250 to the turnpike. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## jessco

Specwar said:


> Picking up the receiver on the desk phone and hearing the operator say “ number please”.


how about using a rotary phone and calling for the time and temperature. this stuff goes way back, really good stuff!


----------



## fasteddy

I believe it was 741-1212 time, 
931-1212 weather


----------



## Redheads

At the tone the time will be.................................


----------



## cueman

Remember when you did something wrong in school, you got cracked by a large wooden paddle!


----------



## cement569

oh boy do i remember, we called it the.....board of education


----------



## Hatchetman

Specwar said:


> I remember that place. But the real in place when I came back from Vietnam after my first tour was Al Greco’s Hi Spot in Dover. Talk about a meat market👀.



AAAAHHHH....The Hi Spot, remember it well....


----------



## ress

Neighbors had a cabin on the Toussaint river near Erie and remember when Davis Bessie was being built. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtandleaves

You needed 2 keys for 1 car


----------



## dirtandleaves

They played the national anthem every night on TV and then the TV would go off the air until 7 am


----------



## All Thumbs

doing a book report and running down the street to borrow the encyclopedia "E" or "L" because there was only one set on the whole block - they got them from the grocery store one volume at a time


----------



## snag

Vacuum windshield wipers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codger

cars without seat belts


----------



## jessco

snag said:


> Vacuum windshield wipers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


volkswagon beetles with gasoline powered heaters


----------



## snag

jessco said:


> volkswagon beetles with gasoline powered heaters


Lol I had one , noisy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiotuber

I had one too. My 1st new car, a 1973, fire engine red beetle. Cost me a HUGE $3,000!

Mike


----------



## fireline

When you would stop and ask for directions


----------



## Misdirection

Riding your bike to go fishing somewhere.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiotuber

Hitchhiking (2 of us!) to go rent a jon-boat & fish Mogadore. I'd kill my Grandchildren for pulling that stunt now.

Mike


----------



## Yeada

Misdirection said:


> Riding your bike to go fishing somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


My J C Higgins bike with mouse traps on both fenders for tackle boxes


----------



## DJA

Remember when Professional Sports Stars, played Sports, without feeling Compelled to express their political Views?


----------



## snag

When you had a map in the glove box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

You carrier tire chains in your vehicle in the winter time


----------



## fireline

When Professional athletes had a second job in the off season


----------



## PeterG7

cement569 said:


> i remember trapping as a teen back in the 70,s. muskrats went for 3 to 5 dollars, *** 15 to 30, and fox red or gray 40 to 70. thats how i bought my first car, seems like those times are gone and i would give anything for them to come back. i loved trapping


Back in 78-80 we got $8.00 for large rats, I caught a buck mink 36” from nose to tail tip got $35.00 but can’t remember what my 50lb blanket beaver went for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

PeterG7 said:


> Back in 78-80 we got $8.00 for large rats, I caught a buck mink 36” from nose to tail tip got $35.00 but can’t remember what my 50lb blanket beaver went for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUO


In 1978 minimum wage was $2.35 a hour, so that is about 3X the minimum wage, think if that kept up with inflation at $8.80 a hour now that would be $26 for a large muskrat.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you took your film in from the camera to be developed?

How about adding the flashbulb to the camera ?


----------



## cement569

its sad that those days are gone for me, me and my 2 brothers would set after school and go back before bed time and check and reset and get up at 5am to check. our best night ever was 20 rats, we would wait until every friday and take our furs back and sell them to an old fellow in wadsworth by the name of joe smith. my 2 brothers are gone now but i still have the memories and it seems just like yesterday


----------



## ohiotuber

snag said:


> When you had a map in the glove box.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I worked for the State in the '70s, covered 67 of the 88 counties, & had a box full of county maps. I had a few book type maps that covered 2-3 counties each, but most were individual.
Mike


----------



## Snackmans Dad

dugworm said:


> My personal under 10yrs of age "Remember when's......
> 
> Walked to State Rd. elementary every morning with my sister.
> Got my 10 cent chocolate cone from the Zero Zest with my buds all summer.
> Stayed home alone when mom and dad wanted Saturday date night.
> My dad spanked my a$$ my mom pinched my arm when I screwed up.


Sounds like good old Parma!!!!


----------



## Upland

snag said:


> Vacuum windshield wipers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or vacuum control heating systems in cars instead of Aculator's that cost $$$$$$$ and go bad before you can change your socks


----------



## Upland

DJA said:


> Remember when Professional Sports Stars, played Sports, without feeling Compelled to express their political Views?


yep


----------



## fireline

snag said:


> Vacuum windshield wipers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a AMC Gremlin in high school with vacuum wipers, if you put the gas pedal on the floor they would stop till you let off, then go really fast.


----------



## Hatchetman

cement569 said:


> its sad that those days are gone for me, me and my 2 brothers would set after school and go back before bed time and check and reset and get up at 5am to check. our best night ever was 20 rats, we would wait until every friday and take our furs back and sell them to an old fellow in wadsworth by the name of joe smith. my 2 brothers are gone now but i still have the memories and it seems just like yesterday


In the sixties I trapped Old Town Creek and some farm ponds around New Philly. Always sold my fur to Coxy Lawrence in Stonecreek. Used to skin rats for him on some Saturdays and Sundays for something to do. He made some terrific wine also....


----------



## $diesel$

Come on, man, nobody admits to have'n a Gremlin.......lol
I remember get'n gas and the guy would wash my windshield


----------



## fireline

$diesel$ said:


> Come on, man, nobody admits to have'n a Gremlin.......lol
> I remember get'n gas and the guy would wash my windshield


It was my first car, Canary yellow 232 straight 6 with a 3 speed on the floor, I bought it when I just turned 16, and worked on it all winter painted it in March, it was a good learning experience, only AMC I ever had.


----------



## Yeada

fireline said:


> It was my first car, Canary yellow 232 straight 6 with a 3 speed on the floor, I bought it when I just turned 16, and worked on it all winter painted it in March, it was a good learning experience, only AMC I ever had.


My buddy had a 75 Pacer-had so much glass in it we called it the Fishbowl


----------



## ress

Remember the hose at the gas island? I can still hear it ring.


----------



## $diesel$

fireline said:


> It was my first car, Canary yellow 232 straight 6 with a 3 speed on the floor, I bought it when I just turned 16, and worked on it all winter painted it in March, it was a good learning experience, only AMC I ever had.


Just kid'n, brother. 😇


----------



## DJA

Remember when an athlete went to College to Play and compete in a Sport and stayed 4 years to earn a spot
Now they enter Transfer portal and move to another school with less Competition


----------



## JamesF

ress said:


> Remember the hose at the gas island? I can still hear it ring.


My brother tripped over one and broke his collar bone. I can still it hear ringing!


----------



## fireline

Paper shotgun shells


----------



## buckeyebowman

I do remember those. And not fondly. I was out of shells and we had a bunny hunting trip scheduled. The only shells I could find were paper shells made in Poland. Their name is burned into my brain. Pyonki Pawam, I swear to God! We walk out and it starts snowing a blizzard of really wet, heavy snow. You can guess what happened. Those paper shells swelled up and I couldn't get them out of the gun. I took one shot and couldn't hunt any more!


----------



## ironman172

Hard for me to remember 5 minutes ago sometimes


----------



## fireline

In muzzle loader season you only had 2 choices on powder FF or FFF and all muzzle loaders had a side hammer.


----------



## Misdirection

fireline said:


> In muzzle loader season you only had 2 choices on powder FF or FFF and all muzzle loaders had a side hammer.


And I still have my sidelock from when I was a kid!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

When we didn't have television. And there was a neighborhood patrolman that knew everyone, and made his rounds from 3pm to 10pm. He was a class act! Ray Lescolete,he was an instructor for Trap and Skeet. Our dads shot on his Trap team Regional Champs three years running.


----------



## DJA

Those metal Lunch Boxes with Daniel Boone or Fred Flintstone on them
Or cool Games like Jarts!


----------



## dcool

Remember the old gas pumps that had the oval glass port with colored balls in it that would go round and round when you pumped gas.


----------



## fastwater

fireline said:


> In muzzle loader season you only had 2 choices on powder FF or FFF and all muzzle loaders had a side hammer.


And remember how the old dedicated flintlock guys used to throw rocks at the caplock guys sayin the caplocks weren't really muzzleloaders and shouldn't be allowed to be used during deer BP season.
Then real black powder substitutes came out and both the old flinters and caplock guys kinda quit throwing those rocks at each other and teamed up to talk smack about those using the subs.
Now the inliner's don't stand a chance against the old 'purists'. 

Same as when the compound bow came on the scene. The long bow hunters throwing a fit about compounds being allowed to be used during 'primitive weapon' season. Now the very few long bow hunters that are left and the compound guys cuss the crossbow guys.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when the wind didn't blow and rain didn't pour on the weekend ?


----------



## Specwar

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when the wind didn't blow and rain didn't pour on the weekend ?


Or during the week for us old retired guys☹


----------



## Hatchetman

Specwar said:


> Or during the week for us old retired guys☹


Remember when I didn't get cold sittin on the rocks like I did this morning for nothing....


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you could buy a can of spray paint or any aerosol can for that matter and not have to verify your age


----------



## fastwater

Remember when people always thanked you when you held the door for them.(prolly a repeat)

Men were taught from a young age to get up out of there seat to let a woman...or even a more senior man sit down If'n there were no seats available.

When it was more the norm for people to live more by the sayin..."when the goin gets tough, the tough get goin"...
rather than "when the goin gets tough, let's just give up and figure out a way to make a career out of 'the system' ".


----------



## Redheads

Remember when a male entering any building would remove his hat


----------



## cement569

remember when you asked a girl out and when you went to pick her up you had to go in and meet her parents, and for some reason her father always had a way to instill fear into you.


----------



## fastwater

cement569 said:


> remember when you asked a girl out and when you went to pick her up you had to go in and meet her parents, and for some reason her father always had a way to instill fear into you.


Yep...dated one girl in high school that when I picked her up...her dad always made it a point to either be hand loading ammo or would at least show me some of his most recent loads.
Maybe it was because he knew our family was heavily into shooting...but I didn't think of it that way at the time.


----------



## cement569

when i got out of school i worked with a guy who had 2 daughters and he always told me to stay away from them. well i was at dairy queen one day and met this girl and we hit it off and i asked her out. that saturday whent to pick her up, knocked on the door and guess who opened the door? look up the word fear and at the time my picture was there. i married her 3 years latter and him and i got along just fine until he passed some years ago....true story


----------



## DJA

Remember all those the Christmas Cookies Your Mom and Grandma used to make every year, and different kinds
Like snickerdoodles with sugar on them?


----------



## All Thumbs

Four to a square break apart crackers - used to love dropping them into a toaster and then buttering them - mmm good cracker


----------



## miked913

cement569 said:


> remember when you asked a girl out and when you went to pick her up you had to go in and meet her parents, and for some reason her father always had a way to instill fear into you.


I dated a girl who's Dad was a state trooper, 30+ years later I'm still terrified if bump into him somewhere. 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Misdirection

All Thumbs said:


> View attachment 469651
> 
> Four to a square break apart crackers - used to love dropping them into a toaster and then buttering them - mmm good cracker


Remeber when saltine crackers came in a metal tin.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

cement569 said:


> remember when you asked a girl out and when you went to pick her up you had to go in and meet her parents, and for some reason her father always had a way to instill fear into you.


Sure I do. That's a pretty much guaranteed way to get kids to obey you! Let's face it! You have to use trickery! They're kids after all! We should be smarter than they are!


----------



## ohiotuber

DJA said:


> Remember all those the Christmas Cookies Your Mom and Grandma used to make every year, and different kinds
> Like* snickerdoodles *with sugar on them.
> 
> There is NO cookie to compare with snickerdoodles. They are THE best!!!
> Mike


----------



## garhtr

Misdirection said:


> Remeber when saltine crackers came in a metal tin


Chips n pretzels too.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when............Jury duty was two weeks long and you were paid $10 a day and it was $12 to park and you still had to eat lunch?

Nowadays you call in the night before to see if you have to report the next morning or not


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when you didn't have to shave your ears and eyebrows


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when you didn't have to shave your ears and eyebrows


Don’t forget the nostrils either


----------



## bassplayer

Remember when you didn't have to read the directions to use a gas can?? I was using one the other day, and it was almost a 2 man operation to hold the can then use the new fangled vent system


----------



## DJA

bassplayer said:


> Remember when you didn't have to read the directions to use a gas can?? I was using one the other day, and it was almost a 2 man operation to hold the can then use the new fangled vent system


Yes I would like to strangle the snot nosed kid that came up with that design!


----------



## JamesF

Remembering the music from the old horror movies, and the Three Stooges.


----------



## $diesel$

bassplayer said:


> Remember when you didn't have to read the directions to use a gas can?? I was using one the other day, and it was almost a 2 man operation to hold the can then use the new fangled vent system


Hahahaha, i hear ya, brother. The first one of those high fangled gas cans i got forced me to buy an Amazon battery operated fluid pump.
I actually have 2 of them now. I use those little pumps for everything from filling my tractor to pumping water out of unwanted places. Best $20 i ever spent.
I use the spout on my can now as just a cap, cuz darn your right, you to be a genius just to use those cans properly.


----------



## ress

Got rid of mine. Found the old style at a auction and they went too high dollars. Found a couple at a garage sale for 3 bucks each

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatchetman

bassplayer said:


> Remember when you didn't have to read the directions to use a gas can?? I was using one the other day, and it was almost a 2 man operation to hold the can then use the new fangled vent system




They sell kits at Tractor Supply and others to convert those cans to old style....


----------



## Upland

DJA said:


> Yes I would like to strangle the snot nosed kid that came up with that design!


I'll hold him down while you do it


----------



## bassplayer

Hatchetman said:


> They sell kits at Tractor Supply and others to convert those cans to old style....


I'm gonna check those out. My old can got stolen awhile back and I was stuck buying the new style POS...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Upland said:


> I'll hold him down while you do it


Can I get a lick in as well.....


----------



## Upland

Saugeyefisher said:


> Can I get a lick in as well.....


of course you can the more the merrier LOL


----------



## fireline

When your dad would honk the horn going through a tunnel


----------



## ress

Think my dad would put the tailgate window down in the Vista Cruiser to gas us out when fighting . 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99

getting milk delivered to house and get the cream from jug 
charlies potato chips delivered to houswe


----------



## fireline

floater99 said:


> getting milk delivered to house and get the cream from jug
> charlies potato chips delivered to houswe


We had stack of colored cards that mom would put in the window so the milk man would know what we wanted, and he would put everything in a galvanized metal box that was insulated on the back porch.


----------



## ohiojmj

Remember when OGF was full of fishing reports.


----------



## garhtr

Remember when corner newspaper racks were on the honor system ?


----------



## DJA

Remember when people worked for a living


----------



## PeterG7

fireline said:


> We had stack of colored cards that mom would put in the window so the milk man would know what we wanted, and he would put everything in a galvanized metal box that was insulated on the back porch.


A few years ago I sold our Locke-Lee box to a picker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF

DJA said:


> Remember when people worked for a living


That's a good one!


----------



## ohiotuber

DJA said:


> Remember when people worked for a living


WHAAAT???......and see their income drop? 
Why work when sitting on your butt pays so well?

Mike


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you could kneel and do whatever without having a hard time standing straight back up with out your knees popping and cracking ?


----------



## Specwar

KNEES HELL, my whole body cracks now🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Upland

we should get together and do sound effects for the next war movie the part where a tank goes thru a bamboo forest, all we would have to do is stand up and I don't know about you guys but I would be earning that money standing up is harder then it looks for me


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Since I had both knees replaced I can actually sneak up on folks, until I turn my head and my neck sounds like a box if rocks.


----------



## Bronson

fireline said:


> We had stack of colored cards that mom would put in the window so the milk man would know what we wanted, and he would put everything in a galvanized metal box that was insulated on the back porch.


I still have my grandmothers galvanized metal box!


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you didn't have to determine if you needed standard or metric wrenches


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you pulled back the license plate to put gasoline into your car


----------



## Yeada

Redheads said:


> Remember when you pulled back the license plate to put gasoline into your car


Or lifted the driver side tail light


----------



## fastwater

Or the hideaway/hidden headlights


----------



## EnonEye

DJA said:


> Remember when people worked for a living


and were actually competent at their job


----------



## fishless

EnonEye said:


> and were actually competent at their job


You could order live sea horses from the adds in the back of popular mechanic magazine .You could get free 8 x 10 color photos of Navy submarines in the mail from the goverment .


----------



## snagless-1

I remember my group of friends trying to get up early to get a baseball field before the older guys.It never happened so we eventually joined them.Now I drive across Ohio and see dozens of fields manicured and empty.........oh to be young again.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Suicide knobs on your steering wheel.


----------



## EnonEye

bag of roasted salted peanuts with the real _Indians_ logo printed across the front in bold blue and red letters


----------



## Snakecharmer

When you had to plug in a drill to drill a hole or screw in a screw.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Remember when there was cream on top of the milk in a bottle?


----------



## “J”

fireline said:


> When your dad would honk the horn going through a tunnel


Still do too this day, wife just shakes her head and says are you ever going too grow up? 😂


----------



## fiveeyes

Snakecharmer said:


> Suicide knobs on your steering wheel.


"neckers knobs'..


----------



## buckeyebowman

EnonEye said:


> bag of roasted salted peanuts with the real _Indians_ logo printed across the front in bold blue and red letters


Ohm lord! This will date me. When I was a cub scout our troop took a trip to Cleveland to catch an Indians game. We rode the train up there! Boarded at the Niles depot, and it was a steam locomotive, not a diesel! The peanut vendors at the game would work the aisles with the big aluminum boxes full of freshly roasted peanuts! The aroma was incredible! I got some and they'd use a scoop to fill a small paper bag with warm peanuts in the shell! Ambrosia! 



Snakecharmer said:


> Remember when there was cream on top of the milk in a bottle?


And there were milkmen who would deliver to your house?


----------



## Snakecharmer

“J” said:


> Still do too this day, wife just shakes her head and says are you ever going too grow up? 😂


Me too.


----------



## Misdirection

buckeyebowman said:


> And there were milkmen who would deliver to your house?


We still have a milkman who delivers. Local dairy farm down the road.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99

Snakecharmer said:


> Remember when there was cream on top of the milk in a bottle?


I remember no one touched the fresh delivered bottled milk until grampa got the cream of the top first for his coffee


----------



## Moo Juice

Snakecharmer said:


> Remember when there was cream on top of the milk in a bottle?











*you mean like this? Four percent fat, straight out of the cow. When the covid garbage got out of hand and no one could find butter we were skimming the cream and making our own. Nothing better.*


----------



## fireline

Moo Juice said:


> View attachment 474031
> 
> *you mean like this? Four percent fat, straight out of the cow. When the covid garbage got out of hand and no one could find butter we were skimming the cream and making our own. Nothing better.*



Now that's " Adapt over come and improvise''


----------



## Moo Juice

fireline said:


> Now that's " Adapt over come and improvise''


You know, not really. It's just doing it like grandpa did. I just hate to see an entire civilization completely removed from it's roots to the point that it is completely dependant on technology and big business. It's sad.


----------



## codger

Spent too many hours churning butter as a kid, never again.


----------



## garhtr

Remember scalding and butchering your own hog each fall ? Grinding sausage, making pork rinds the next day and scrabbling eggs with hog brains.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Moo Juice said:


> *you mean like this? Four percent fat, straight out of the cow. When the covid garbage got out of hand and no one could find butter we were skimming the cream and making our own. Nothing better.*


My Grandma (Dad's Mom) had a milk cow until she got too old to milk them. She had quite the milk business in her neighborhood. I remember her bringing the pails in, and pouring the milk through cheesecloth into big glass jars that would go in the fridge. Almost half of if would rise as cream! Grandma could always spot a good milker. 

She would always claim that my Mom could stand a little fattening up. She may have been right. My Mom wweighed 95lbs when she got pregnant with me, and weighed 102 just before I was born, so that extra 7lbs was basically me! So Grandma would serve us home made rolls with homes churned butter, and home canned peaches and cream! OMG, it was Heaven! 

Every once in a while Grandma would get tired of the grind, and they would sell the cow. After a little while, my Grandma would slap the arms of her rocking chair and tell my Grandpa, "John, we need to get down to the Grange and find us a new milk cow!" My Grandpa would just throw his hands in the air and say, "Aw, Ida!"


----------



## All Thumbs

opening up a stranger's car door in a parking lot to roll up their window because it started to rain


----------



## jessco

buckeyebowman said:


> My Grandma (Dad's Mom) had a milk cow until she got too old to milk them. She had quite the milk business in her neighborhood. I remember her bringing the pails in, and pouring the milk through cheesecloth into big glass jars that would go in the fridge. Almost half of if would rise as cream! Grandma could always spot a good milker.
> 
> She would always claim that my Mom could stand a little fattening up. She may have been right. My Mom wweighed 95lbs when she got pregnant with me, and weighed 102 just before I was born, so that extra 7lbs was basically me! So Grandma would serve us home made rolls with homes churned butter, and home canned peaches and cream! OMG, it was Heaven!
> 
> Every once in a while Grandma would get tired of the grind, and they would sell the cow. After a little while, my Grandma would slap the arms of her rocking chair and tell my Grandpa, "John, we need to get down to the Grange and find us a new milk cow!" My Grandpa would just throw his hands in the air and say, "Aw, Ida!"


awesome stuff. That type of stuff is going by the wayside. how Ilong for such simple times


----------



## buckeyebowman

Remember when gasoline had 10 cent splits between grades? Doesn't matter to me since my vehicle runs just fine on regular, but if you have to buy plus or premium you pay through the nose!


----------



## sliprig

Sunoco 260 and my cousin's "68" Roadrunner, yea baby. To be young again........

Slip


----------



## Senkothrower1

I remember me and my buddies riding to our little league games in the back of my dad’s old blue Ford pickup which had a cab and bean bag seats in back. He would get hauled to jail if we did that now


----------



## joekacz

Regular gas was 32 cents a gallon and a new at that time was a company called Clark that started selling gas for 25 cents a gallon and had a hard time selling it because it ”has to have something wrong with it “ plus there were no service stations attached to them. Let’s see $3 then = 9 or 12 gallons to today’s 1 gallon…..!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yeah! And there were "gas wars" back them. You could throw 2 or 3 bucks worth of gas in the ride and cruise all day! One time I and some buds set out to cruise and get high. We drove all the way from the Youngstown area to Niagara Falls! And we didn't take the interstates until we got close. We just drove into PA on surface roads figuring we'd pop out somewhere on occasion that would give us an idea of where we were. 

Eventually we crossed into upstate New York and came to an intersection where a sign said that Niagara Falls was 60-70 miles away. Well hell! If we're that close, let's go look at it. I had been there as little kid with my parents, but some of my buds had never been. So, we went and looked at it, and then drove home. 

I think it would be nice to be so adventurous nowadays, but that's not going to happen. Back then we were invincible! We could knock over brick walls just by pressing on them! Whatever bad happened, we didn't need anybody's help. We'd figure it out!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Remember when......Calling the dairy cows back to the barn for milking.. " Come Boss, Come Boss"


Sometimes we had to send the Collies after them "Sic em"


----------



## Moo Juice

Snakecharmer said:


> Remember when......Calling the dairy cows back to the barn for milking.. " Come Boss, Come Boss"
> 
> 
> Sometimes we had to send the Collies after them "Sic em"


Every day.......... Twice a day.......... For my entire life.......


----------



## Snakecharmer

Moo Juice said:


> Every day.......... Twice a day.......... For my entire life.......


That's a lot of cow calling....


----------



## Redheads

Moo Juice said:


> Every day.......... Twice a day.......... For my entire life.......


Holy cow!


----------



## Moo Juice

Redheads said:


> Holy cow!











Nope. Just a standard Brown Swiss. This is Iggy.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Is she your Bell Cow?


----------



## Moo Juice

We thought about putting bells in the Swiss but I don't think the neighbors would appreciate it.


----------



## Specwar

Was spending the night at a small hostel type motel on the Slovakia/ Poland border, and around 5:30 am awoke to the sound of bells. Opened the shutters and look outside to see a farmer walking about 25-30 head of cattle down the middle of the road, all wearing bells. It so moved me that I bought a bell from there and brought it home.


----------



## Moo Juice

Specwar said:


> Was spending the night at a small hostel type motel on the Slovakia/ Poland border, and around 5:30 am awoke to the sound of bells. Opened the shutters and look outside to see a farmer walking about 25-30 head of cattle down the middle of the road, all wearing bells. It so moved me that I bought a bell from there and brought it home.
> View attachment 474515


Now, that's cool!


----------



## Swampman61

You could buy a bundle of tomato plants wrapped in wet newspaper at the local feed store.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you went to an amusement park and the picnic area wall full of coolers and the smell of burning charcoal filled the air


----------



## Specwar

Redheads said:


> Remember when you went to an amusement park and the picnic area wall full of coolers and the smell of burning charcoal filled the air


AND, you could leave your cooler there while enjoying the amusements and nothing was stolen from it😁


----------



## floater99

Remember when tv type screens were illegal in youre car and you had to look behind you and judge youre distance


----------



## fasteddy

There'd be 50+ boats out of each marina/launch ramp, anchored up, jerking perch. Could only use one pole because action was so fast. Had to get your bait past all the 7-9 inchers and lay it on the bottom to catch those 11-13's. I started using a small net on them so I wouldn't lose them. Had to stop fishing to get a bite to eat or a drink.
Ah, at least we have our memories.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Back when my buddy and I got our driver's licenses and first cars, he knew some spots a smidge of a hike away, that were loaded with rabbits. They were all around a small town. We'd hunt the morning, and head to the "downtown" , such as it was, for lunch at a diner. Then we'd go back out and hunt the afternoon. When we were in town, you'd see kids of younger than driving age walking home with shotguns on their shoulders! They'd been out hunting too. 

And you could just drive around country roads, look at a field, and just know there were pheasant in there! Stop at the nearest house and ask permission, and get it more times than not! And there would be pheasant in that field. We didn't have a bird dog, but we were young. So it was just a lot of walking and kicking brush piles and what have you.


----------



## night vision

Girls were Girls and Men were Men!


----------



## SICKOFIT

night vision said:


> Girls were Girls and Men were Men!


Now there's a powerful statement. Now everyone is a pronoun


----------



## c. j. stone

Noone had to have a phone glued to their ear, literally everywhere they are at anytime, day or night. And everyone drove with Two Hands on the steering wheel.


----------



## snag

Talking about amusement parks , we could go to Geauga lake on nickle night and ride all evening cheap, then save our last ticket for the fun house till closing.. now look at cedar points prices


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads

Remember when all gentlemen removed their hats when walking into any building


----------



## Moo Juice

c. j. stone said:


> Noone had to have a phone glued to their ear, literally everywhere they are at anytime, day or night. And everyone drove with Two Hands on the steering wheel.


I don't remember two hands on the steering wheel but I do remember one hand on the wheel and one on the shifter. Now it's one hand on the wheel and one on the cell phone.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Redheads said:


> Remember when all gentlemen removed their hats when walking into any building


Or, when gentlemen wore hats at all!


----------



## DJA

Or when men wore hats correctly with the bills forward, to shade their eyes


----------



## triton175

buckeyebowman said:


> Back when my buddy and I got our driver's licenses and first cars, he knew some spots a smidge of a hike away, that were loaded with rabbits. They were all around a small town. We'd hunt the morning, and head to the "downtown" , such as it was, for lunch at a diner. Then we'd go back out and hunt the afternoon. When we were in town, you'd see kids of younger than driving age walking home with shotguns on their shoulders! They'd been out hunting too.


I was 15 or so, walking down the road with a shotgun over my shoulder when a cop pulled up next to me. He asked where I was hunting and how I did. Showed him a couple of rabbits in my pouch and described where I’d hunted. He said he thought he’d give that a try, thanked me and went on his way.
I don’t think that type of encounter would go the same way these days


----------



## DJA

Remember back in the Sixties your Eyes glued to the TV watching mercury and Apollo space rockets, Proud , amazed and in Awe of the Hand picked Astronauts and Nasa all with the "Right Stuff" Now the Right Stuff is Money and you can go into Space but still fun to watch!


----------



## Ruminator

I remember as a kid calling out through the living room window to my dad who was up on the roof to turn the new TV antenna just a little more... nope you missed it... back it up a bit...trying to position the antenna so we could pick VHF channels 3,5,and 8; and UHF channel 23 and 43.

Saturday morning cartoons followed by SuperHost on channel 43 with his sci-fi black and white movie.
Black and white scary monster, Dracula, Frankenstein movies on weekend Fright Night late night TV shows.


----------



## joekacz

Ruminator said:


> I remember as a kid calling out through the living room window to my dad who was up on the roof to turn the new TV antenna just a little more... nope you missed it... back it up a bit...trying to position the antenna so we could pick VHF channels 3,5,and 8; and UHF channel 23 and 43.
> 
> Saturday morning cartoons followed by SuperHost on channel 43 with his sci-fi black and white movie.
> Black and white scary monster, Dracula, Frankenstein movies on weekend Fright Night late night TV shows.


And the National Anthem putting you to sleep,lights out!


----------



## Yeada

Ruminator said:


> I remember as a kid calling out through the living room window to my dad who was up on the roof to turn the new TV antenna just a little more... nope you missed it... back it up a bit...trying to position the antenna so we could pick VHF channels 3,5,and 8; and UHF channel 23 and 43.
> 
> Saturday morning cartoons followed by SuperHost on channel 43 with his sci-fi black and white movie.
> Black and white scary monster, Dracula, Frankenstein movies on weekend Fright Night late night TV shows.


Don't forget my all time fav--


----------



## Ruminator

Had to do this once- go out to the cherry tree and break off a switch... 
Kept on top of the fridge was an old plastic ball bat with the outer end cut off, you could hear this whoosh as it came whistling in!

There was no waiting until Dad got home from work, Mom took care of business on her watch.

On those rare occasions that called for it, she didn't want the first thing Dad had to do when he got home from work was mete out discipline to his sons.


----------



## Yeada

Remember when there was no such thing as a tele-marketer or a self scanner at any store.


----------



## Ruminator

Yep, and most single pieces of candy- and Bazooka Joe bubble gum was a penny. 
And packs of gum were a nickel, as were bubble gum cigars. And candy cigarettes with a red-colored front end to resemble it being lit.

Ridng my bike into town at the end of summer to check out the classroom lists to see who your next year teacher was to be, and who all would be in your classroom.


----------



## Uglystix

This thread is still going! Lol that's great!


----------



## CFIden

Ruminator said:


> Had to do this once- go out to the cherry tree and break off a switch...
> Kept on top of the fridge was an old plastic ball bat with the outer end cut off, you could hear this whoosh as it came whistling in!
> 
> There was no waiting until Dad got home from work, Mom took care of business on her watch.
> 
> On those rare occasions that called for it, she didn't want the first thing Dad had to do when he got home from work was mete out discipline to his sons.


I'm still afraid of yard sticks and wooden spoons.....


----------



## CFIden

CFIden said:


> I'm still afraid of yard sticks and wooden spoons.....


If I had to wait till Dad got home is was the belt.


----------



## fishless

Remember


CFIden said:


> If I had to wait till Dad got home is was the belt.


Hairbrush from mom,belt from dad


----------



## one3

Muddy said:


> Have you seen how much cleaner most women’s restrooms are than the men’s? I’m kind of happy to have options now😀.


Looks like you have never done any janitoral work.


----------



## one3

Remember when time did not go so fast.


----------



## SICKOFIT

one3 said:


> Remember when time did not go so fast.


Anyone else out there make a living during the summer collecting pop bottles for money to by all that 1c. & 5c. candy back then. The area that I grew up in during the 50's & 60's was an up & coming development during that with many new streets & subdivisions being built,so pop bottles in the ditches & building sites were plentiful & we certainly took advantage of it for several years. Heck we even got 1c. apiece for beer bottles too


----------



## joekacz

Uglystix said:


> This thread is still going! Lol that's great!


Hell Ya it's still goin' on....when you get elderly like us it may take a few jolt's to remember yesteryear...LOL LOL


----------



## fishless

joekacz said:


> Hell Ya it's still goin' on....when you get elderly like us it may take a few jolt's to remember yesteryear...LOL LOL


Had a paper route,folded all the papers so you could throw them onto porches while riding your bike .Andpicking strawberrys and pulling them around the neighborhood selling them


----------



## DJA

Remember when they made products in USA, which were loaded onto ships for export, now you can’t get some plywood underlayment cause it is on a ship waiting to be unloaded, for heavens sake!


----------



## garhtr

CFIden said:


> I'm still afraid of yard sticks and wooden spoons.....


Dad would often give me a knuckle on top the head but My mom would grab a piece of hot wheel track, really bad when I had on shorts, she would aim for the back of my calves.


----------



## fireline

My father used a yardstick he got from the furniture store in town in the late 50s must have been 5/16” thick, surprised it had any of the numbers still on it after raising 4 boys.


----------



## Specwar

Men were men, women were women, and both were glad of it.


----------



## $diesel$

When we called any cheap or junky object "made in japan"


----------



## cueman

When the only language that tool manuals were written in, was ENGLISH.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when radar detectors were in almost every vehicle


----------



## SICKOFIT

Redheads said:


> Remember when radar detectors were in almost every vehicle


Remember when all of us old timers had to walk 2 miles to school every day,uphill in the rain,snow,or whatever. Now days if there is an inch of snow on the ground or a threat of snow school gets cancelled due to the liabilities. What a bunch of crap


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yeada said:


> Remember when there was no such thing as a tele-marketer or a self scanner at any store.


Heck, there were no scanners at all! I worked in a supermarket back in the day, and today is much better! Back then, when there was a price change, OMG! When I first started we were stamping the prices on canned good with ink stampers. We had to pull all the product off the shelf, use a solvent to erase the ink, and re-stamp them! Then we went to stamping guns that put little paper tags on the goods. So, we have to go and put new stamps over the top of the old ones. Nowadays you have a "scanning register", scan one item, change the price, and put one new tag on the shelf. Much quicker and easier!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Dad would often give me a knuckle on top the head but My mom would grab a piece of hot wheel track, really bad when I had on shorts, she would aim for the back of my calves.


I burned all the hot wheel track at 15 years old


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I burned all the hot wheel track at 15 years old


   I wasn't that smart


----------



## buckeyebowman

Remember when you could take the stairs 2 at a time? Running? In either direction?


----------



## Misdirection

Remember when ruffed grouse were plentiful and you were young enough to hunt them!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT

Misdirection said:


> Remember when ruffed grouse were plentiful and you were young enough to hunt them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Quail Too


----------



## fastwater

Misdirection said:


> Remember when ruffed grouse were plentiful and you were young enough to hunt them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk





SICKOFIT said:


> Quail Too


...and pheasant.


----------



## joekacz

For us it was grouse in the NE part of the state and quail around Cadiz and Tippecanoe and pheasant to the western part of the state plus on S.Bass Is. with a good mix of cottontail everywhere. The trajic part was the late winter freeze that did the quail population in and the herbicide/ pesticide spraying that decimated the pheasant…what it could of been…


----------



## joekacz

Also remember when the NW part of the state did not have a deer gun season and we would take a day off from school and head to the Bowling Green area to hunt small game…Great Times!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when the state had a waterfowl biologist on payroll ?


----------



## buckeyebowman

I remember all those. We had quail up here in NE Ohio, and my buddy and I knew where to find them. Pheasant too. Used to be you could drive down a country road, look at field and just know there were pheasant in there. Another buddy and I had a place in Columbiana Co. that was full of grouse. It was mature woodlands, but full of big wild grape vines. We'd just hunt from grape vine tangle to tangle, where a vien had pulled down a tree, opened up the canopy, and allowed weeds, brush, and saplings to grow. The grouse were always there. Then one trip, we noticed that someone had gone through the woods and cut all the grapevines. I asked my Dad why someone would do that, and he said the landowner was probably looking to sell his timber.


----------



## AmericanEagle

I had a lot of good times pheasant hunting with my Dad in NE Ohio in the sixties and early seventies but the hunting was never the same after the winters of 77 and 78.


----------



## SICKOFIT

AmericanEagle said:


> I had a lot of good times pheasant hunting with my Dad in NE Ohio in the sixties and early seventies but the hunting was never the same after the winters of 77 and 78.


Yep,that winter pretty much devastated the entire small game population in Ohio


----------



## buckeyebowman

AmericanEagle said:


> I had a lot of good times pheasant hunting with my Dad in NE Ohio in the sixties and early seventies but the hunting was never the same after the winters of 77 and 78.


Yeah, that's what totally wiped out the quail. Especially the blizzard of '78. Quail have a hard enough time without hip deep snow and subzero temps. They're more a southern bird anyway.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL




----------



## Yeada

Remember when we had to use Loran C without GPS radios to get back to dock


----------



## fireline

I remember my first fish finder had a paper graph


----------



## joekacz

My first fish finder was a Hummingbird Bird Trap ….


----------



## Hatchetman

joekacz said:


> My first fish finder was a Hummingbird Bird Trap ….



Still have mine and two of the regular old style Humminbird flashers and they all work but I don't use em....


----------



## Trucked

Hatchetman said:


> Still have mine and two of the regular old style Humminbird flashers and they all work but I don't use em....


You been on here as long as I have. Mine is April 4, 2004


----------



## Trucked

I'll do an easier answer instead of answering 500 something posts.
I'm 75yrs old and, I REMEMBER EVERYONE OF UR POSTS.
HOW BOUT DAT? LMAO


----------



## miked913

Remember when pistachios were red?

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## buckeyebowman

I looked it up. Lots of pistachios are grown overseas. Antiquated harvesting methods left many hulls with ugly stains and marks, so producers would dye them red to hide those. Pistachios were my Mom's favorite nut. At a California winery we were visiting, I noticed bags of pistachios for sale on the counter in the tasting room. I asked where they got them, and they said "right outside"! Then they showed us their pistachio trees. I bought a bag for myu Mom and she told me that they were the best she ever had!


----------



## glfpro07

I love this song


----------



## jrose

fastwater said:


> ...and pheasant.


And quail...


----------



## Redheads

Remember when sunset was around 9:00 pm


----------



## SICKOFIT

Redheads said:


> Remember when sunset was around 9:00 pm





Redheads said:


> Remember when sunset was around 9:00 pm


Yes.... Why can't they do away with this daylight savings time crap altogether? Just give us 30 minutes in the morning & 30 minutes in the evening and do away with this worthless tradition. WW1 was over a long time ago


----------



## Hatchetman

SICKOFIT said:


> Yes.... Why can't they do away with this daylight savings time crap altogether? Just give us 30 minutes in the morning & 30 minutes in the evening and do away with this worthless tradition. WW1 was over a long time ago




Nope....I want that full hour of extra daylight in the evening....


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when McDonalds didn't serve breakfast


----------



## Specwar

Remember when you could take your boat to the tarp shop to get a custom cover made and they didn’t smile and say , “ first opening I have is next May 6th?!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when McDonalds didn't serve breakfast


Heck, I remember Mcdonald's when all they sold were 19 cent hamburgers, fries, soft drinks and milkshakes. I remember back before there was a McDonald's in this area. The go to place was Yum Yum Burger in Warren. Superior to McDonald's in every way!


----------



## Hatchetman

Specwar said:


> Remember when you could take your boat to the tarp shop to get a custom cover made and they didn’t smile and say , “ first opening I have is next May 6th?!!!



Or for $50-100 extra we might have an opening next week....


----------



## floater99

Taking youre temperature with a mercury filled thermometer


----------



## Specwar

Putting mercurochrome on cuts??? Grandmother put more of that stuff on my cuts and scrapes than I choose to remember 😬.


----------



## buckeyebowman

That's why I really hated getting a cut or scrape. I knew that they would put mercurochrome on it. Then, the adults started buying merthiolate. They said it didn't hurt as much as mercurochrome. They lied! Both substances are now banned.


----------



## Specwar

You can buy either on line. Just gotta know where to look.
Grandma would use Musteral Message or Sloans Liniment on our strains and sprains. 
Didn’t want to rub the Musteral stuff in too well. The more you rubbed the hotter it became. It’s a wonder we’re still alive!!


----------



## Weekender#1

MY first job was at a McDonalds, I cooked, not a pretty boy like you guys that get the counter. But the menu included, Hamburg, Cheeseburger, Fish and Grilled Cheese, fries and drinks, I remember sandwiches were 12 cents each. No sit down just walk-up window outside in the weather. My buddies would come to the place and eat in car but save their pickles, When the car drove off they would fling the pickles at the window and pickles with mustard and catsup stick to the glass. Guess who had to wash those big windows outside 2-3 times a day. I am still pissed at those guys, at least the ones still with us, that was in the late 60's early 70's.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Moo Juice

This one donned on me yesterday as I walked out of fisherman's central. Remember when you walked out of a store and your truck wasn't the oldest one in the parking lot.


----------



## triton175

CFIden said:


> I'm still afraid of yard sticks and wooden spoons.....


My mom’s weapon of choice was the wooden spoon or the flat side of a hairbrush


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when king crab legs (8-12 count) weren't $45 a pond?


Oh well,not going to change Xmas eve traditions for nothing


----------



## Tony Bologna

Remember when you could drive down the road and wave to someone sitting on their porch and they would actually wave back?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Redheads

Remember when kids would go door to door selling fundraisers for school or the girl scouts would come knocking on your door selling their cookies............alone


----------



## Redheads

Remember when it snowed for Christmas but not for Memorial day?


----------



## joekacz

Redheads said:


> Remember when it snowed for Christmas but not for Memorial day?


Boy did you hit that right on the "HEAD"!!


----------



## MagicMarker

Remember cruising Friday Saturdays


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when you used to polish your shoes with shoe polish and a brush


----------



## fishless

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when you used to polish your shoes with shoe polish and a brush


I remember driving back and forth .I had a 1969 Judge Gto


----------



## codger

I still drive back and forth. Usually because I can't remember where I'm going.


----------



## buckeyebowman

We used to drive to select parking lots in the area, where the guys with the cool cars would hang out on Friday and Saturday nights. I guess that was because we didn't have money to go out, because it was all in our cars! I had a Plymouth Barracuda, and then a Pontiac Trans Am. The black and gold "Smokey and the Bandit" car! That one got a lot of attention!


----------



## threeten

We would park by the lake with your love of the night…
When the LEO’s would stop in we would say - just watching the submarine race!!


----------



## codger

threeten said:


> We would park by the lake with your love of the night…
> When the LEO’s would stop in we would say - just watching the submarine race!!



Ha. We used that line in central Ohio, too. I thought it was just a local thing


----------



## Yeada

Remember when the paperboy would collect weekly and deliver the paper to your door instead of out the window to the driveway entrance


----------



## fasteddy

I delivered Cleveland Press, everybody wanted the paper in a certain place, no problem.10 cents a copy, I kept 3.
Over 50 years ago.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yeada said:


> Remember when the paperboy would collect weekly and deliver the paper to your door instead of out the window to the driveway entrance


I had a paper route. That was a lot of work for not much money.


----------



## threeten

buckeyebowman said:


> I had a paper route. That was a lot of work for not much money.


Hated those Sunday papers!! 
they’d give you bundles during the week- then you had to put the three sections together. Couldn’t fit more than 18 in the bag. Had to drag a wagon or sled to carry all the papers. Then get yelled at if you didn’t get there early enough. I had a Cleveland press route then a plain dealer route.


----------



## EnonEye

...you needed a "TV Guide" to see what was playing on your mom n dad's 3 UHF and 3 VHF stations, sold by me, 22cents a copy and I got a nickel... remember when your mom n dad came in for gas and I checked the oil and you always needed a quart and I got another nickel, also if your mom was hot I'd wash her window


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Remember when you worked at the gas station and had to ask leaded or unleaded?


----------



## Specwar

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when you worked at the gas station and had to ask leaded or unleaded?


My first gas station job was at a Gulf station in 1966. My most often asked question was “ regular or ethyl “?


----------



## SICKOFIT

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when you worked at the gas station and had to ask leaded or unleaded?


We used to do a lot of travelling in our Chevy station wagon for many years as I was growing up. After many family trips with myself & my 2 sisters, out of the blue once when we stopped for fuel my older sister asked my mom"Mommy,why does Daddy call everyone at the gas station Ethyl?" We still don't let her live that one down,& she is 75 now.


----------



## ohiotuber

SICKOFIT said:


> We used to do a lot of travelling in our Chevy station wagon for many years as I was growing up. After many family trips with myself & my 2 sisters, out of the blue once when we stopped for fuel my older sister asked my mom"Mommy,why does Daddy call everyone at the gas station Ethyl?" We still don't let her live that one down,& she is 75 now.


I am also 75 & back in those days, there was no silent "self serve". You drove over the hose, bell would ring, & a male employee came out to pump gas, clean windows, check oil, tires, etc.
Some of us are gettin' old! 

Mike


----------



## fireline

Working in a Sunoco gas station was my first job at 16, $2.35 a hour.


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you used to put on snow tires on your car for the winter and drain and flush the radiator


----------



## bad luck

Snow tires are still a common thing out west, I was just out in WY/MT and lots of folks had them on out there.......


----------



## One guy and a boat

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Remember when you worked at the gas station and had to ask leaded or unleaded?


I pulled into a gas station recently and pulled up to the pumps. I only stopped there to enter an address into my phone for Google maps. Freaked me out when somebody came up to the driver's window. I said I'm sorry am i blocking you and he said no sir would you like regular or premium. Very strange to have full service after all these years.

Kip


----------



## Specwar

That’s all there is available in the state of Oregon. No self service…


----------



## One guy and a boat

Specwar said:


> That’s all there is available in the state of Oregon. No self service…


Didn't know Oregon was that way. I've heard of that in New Jersey also. Surprisingly this happened to me in Northeast Ohio. 

Kip


----------



## EnonEye

sooo... remember when you could get self service gas? 1st time I remember seeing self service was down in Ciny and was one of those nights you really needed snow tires as Reheads speaks of, cold, really a cold biting wind off the river, stopped for gas... "self service"? THIS IS PROGRESS? As King Solomon said nothing new under the sun


----------



## floater99

Getting S&H green stamps with gas purchase and double stamps with fill up


----------



## Yeada

Remember Clarkins - Miracle Mart - Giant Tiger and Bonds Mens store


----------



## buckeyebowman

I used to work at the Bond's store in the Eastwood Mall! I remember Clarkins and Miracle Mart. I don't think we ever went to Giant Tiger, but the stores I really remember were Valley View out in Brookfield, and Consolidated Warehouse in downtown Youngstown. Valley View was Wal Mart before Wal Mart. Consolidated Warehouse always made me drool. Just inside the door on the right was a glass case where they displayed Garcia-Mitchell 300 and 400 series spinning reels! I wanted one so bad, but I think they cost in the low 20 dollar range back then! My folks thought that was outrageous!


----------



## EnonEye

Still got a huge fragile bed lamp from Valley View on my nightstand, (guess that things considered an antique now, as I am) and going to Miracle Mart in Warren with grandma and aunts and cousins was, like, GARAAAT!


----------



## Redheads

Remember when the fisherman used to thank the duck hunters for breaking the ice in the boat ramps.......because there was ice


----------



## fireline

You didn't mix Radial and Bias Ply tires on your car.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Heck. Just remember when you could still buy bias ply tires. One of my oldest buddies was all hung up on bias ply tires! I have no idea why! But, we were talking one day and he complained that he couldn't get 15K miles out of them. I asked why he was still putting them on his vehicle. This was back in the day when they were still readily available. He replied that it was because the radials were twice as expensive. I told him that they last about 4 times as long! I had gotten 60K out of my last set of radials. If you have to change out 4 sets of bias ply, against one set of radials, you're still money ahead! Then I asked him if he still watched black and white TV, played 8 track tapes, or watched Super 8 movies any more!

Then I reminded him of some of the idiosyncracies of bias ply tires. Like how your vehicle would kind of skitter around on off and on ramps when there was a little rain down. Or, how when you'd try to change lanes on the highway at speed, the bias ply tires would want to "hang up" on the seam between lanes. I finally talked him into them, and he called me saying that he was amazed at how nice those tires drove!

He's a hell of a nice guy, but he can be a stubborn bonehead sometimes!


----------



## fishless

Remember when you drank a little cup with Polio vaccine in 1 st grade ,or the vaccine that scabbed over on your arm and left a permanent scar


----------



## odell daniel

One guy and a boat said:


> I pulled into a gas station recently and pulled up to the pumps. I only stopped there to enter an address into my phone for Google maps. Freaked me out when somebody came up to the driver's window. I said I'm sorry am i blocking you and he said no sir would you like regular or premium. Very strange to have full service after all these years.
> 
> Kip


NY state is like that, they stand on static mats while pumping your gas. NJ also.


----------



## CFIden

fishless said:


> Remember when you drank a little cup with Polio vaccine in 1 st grade ,or the vaccine that scabbed over on your arm and left a permanent scar


I use to think everybody had that scar, just like we all have a bellybutton. Wasn't until highschool I was told it was from a vaccine.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

that was smallpox vaccine left the round scar on your arm


----------



## buckeyebowman

fishless said:


> Remember when you drank a little cup with Polio vaccine in 1 st grade ,or the vaccine that scabbed over on your arm and left a permanent scar





Ol' Whiskers said:


> that was smallpox vaccine left the round scar on your arm


Beat me to it, Whiskers! And I seem to recall getting a sugar cube for the Polio vaccine.


----------



## fishless

buckeyebowman said:


> Beat me to it, Whiskers! And I seem to recall getting a sugar cube for the Polio vaccine.


Sounds right.Thats been 61 yrs ago for me


----------



## CFIden

buckeyebowman said:


> Beat me to it, Whiskers! And I seem to recall getting a sugar cube for the Polio vaccine.


I remember eating a sugar cube once but in was in Athens on Halloween I think, It's kinda hard to remember..........


----------



## SICKOFIT

CFIden said:


> I remember eating a sugar cube once but in was in Athens on Halloween I think, It's kinda hard to remember..........


Hell,I'm so old that I can remember a cup of coffee being 10 cents,bottle of pop 10 cents,and a candy bar was only 5 cents. Had to collect pop bottle to afford any of those luxuries back then


----------



## EnonEye

I remember the sugar cube for polio and had a cousin only 3 yrs older than me who had polio, in braces and used crutches his entire life, not sure what happened there, maybe not 100% effective?


----------



## DJA

Remember when winter came and the flu and cold season, came also, coughing,runny noses, chills and fevers etc….Now they have been erraticated and now we have the same symptoms but it’s called Covid


----------



## buckeyebowman

EnonEye said:


> I remember the sugar cube for polio and had a cousin only 3 yrs older than me who had polio, in braces and used crutches his entire life, not sure what happened there, maybe not 100% effective?


Do you know for sure that he got it before he contracted polio?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## fireline

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 481307


My teacher called that The Board Of Education


----------



## ohiotuber

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 481307


At Goodyear Jr high in the late '60s, one of our teachers had holes drilled in his paddle & another had a paddle Buford Pusser would be proud to swing.

Mike


----------



## Redheads

Remember when you worked at the gas station and used one of these high tech credit card machines ?

You would also have to call in and verify the card for a purchase over $100


----------



## JimRak

Redheads said:


> Remember when you worked at the gas station and used one of these high tech credit card machines ?
> 
> You would also have to call in and verify the card for a purchase over $100
> 
> View attachment 481354


HA! YESSSS!!!! One of the gas docks in W Harbor was using one of these this past summer when their card reader went down. CLASSIC


----------



## bassplayer

Redheads said:


> Remember when you worked at the gas station and used one of these high tech credit card machines ?
> 
> You would also have to call in and verify the card for a purchase over $100
> 
> View attachment 481354


I worked for Sohio in the early 80's, and we had to call in anything over $35.00


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

now the single transaction limit (at Krogrt, anyway) is $35.00


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## SICKOFIT

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 481511





MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 481511


I can still remember when I was lifting a bale like that when I was about 15 years old & found a snake hanging out of the bottom of the bale. Just about pooped my pants as I "bailed" off of that wagon as fast as humanly possible


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

snakes, mice, little rabbits...


----------



## miked913

I baled a whole family of baby skunks, that was great!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## fasteddy

Captain Kangaroo
Monday thru Friday, 8-9 am, ch8 wjw

Let's see if we can find pics of:
MIster Green Jeans
Bunny Rabbit


Need help (alot of help!!!), wasn't there a moose character, and a girl actor???

Found them, (on Google, of course)
Mr Moose
Dancing bear
Fred (on the magic board) loved him
The painter (nameless?)
Grandfather clock!!!


----------



## fasteddy

Bikers in the hood, we ruled the street until a car came into sight, then we went up on the sidewalk so we wouldn't get into trouble.
Is the dude on right packing dual 6 shooters?
Dude second from the right, little Peter Fonda, Captain America!
Boy does that bring back memories!!!


----------



## Misdirection

SICKOFIT said:


> I can still remember when I was lifting a bale like that when I was about 15 years old & found a snake hanging out of the bottom of the bale. Just about pooped my pants as I "bailed" off of that wagon as fast as humanly possible


I still remember when I could lift and throw a bail of hay up onto a wagon! Probably couldn't do it today! Or if I could, not too many!!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bare naked

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 481540
> View attachment 481541


Oh yea! Butterfly handlebars & banana seats.


----------



## Redheads




----------



## ohiotuber

fasteddy said:


> Captain Kangaroo
> Monday thru Friday, 8-9 am, ch8 wjw
> 
> Let's see if we can find pics of:
> MIster Green Jeans
> Bunny Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need help (alot of help!!!), wasn't there a moose character, and a girl actor???
> 
> Found them, (on Google, of course)
> Mr Moose
> Dancing bear
> Fred (on the magic board) loved him
> The painter (nameless?)
> Grandfather clock!!!


In northeast ohio, do you remember Captain Penny? Wore that railroad engineers hat & his signoff was "Remember kids, you can fool all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, but you can't fool mom".
Damn! I'm gettin' old!! LOL
OH, BTW...










Mike


----------



## MagicMarker

bare naked said:


> Oh yea! Butterfly handlebars & banana seats.


Mine is still hanging in the barn fifty + years later


----------



## cueman

Redheads said:


> View attachment 481546


Man have things changed, and I'm not so sure for the better!


----------



## SICKOFIT

ohiotuber said:


> In northeast ohio, do you remember Captain Penny? Wore that railroad engineers hat & his signoff was "Remember kids, you can fool all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, but you can't fool mom".
> Damn! I'm gettin' old!! LOL
> OH, BTW...
> View attachment 481548
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


In SW Ohio we had Uncle Al & Captain Wendy,Ruth Lyons & Paul Dixon,Lord I'm old


----------



## joekacz

ohiotuber said:


> In northeast ohio, do you remember Captain Penny? Wore that railroad engineers hat & his signoff was "Remember kids, you can fool all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, but you can't fool mom".
> Damn! I'm gettin' old!! LOL
> OH, BTW...
> View attachment 481548
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I’m probably wrong but I thought that was Barnaby that used to say that…not that it matters…both were and in my book still are icons from the northeast section of OH-IO…I think the Captain was Ron Penfound and Barnaby was Lynn Sheldon…late 50’s early 60’s…WOW…what about Miss Barbara and her see through mirror…


----------



## ohiotuber

ohiotuber said:


> In northeast ohio, do you remember Captain Penny? Wore that railroad engineers hat & his signoff was "Remember kids, you can fool all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, but you can't fool mom".
> Damn! I'm gettin' old!! LOL
> OH, BTW...
> View attachment 481548
> 
> 
> 
> Mike





joekacz said:


> I’m probably wrong but I thought that was Barnaby that used to say that…not that it matters…both were and in my book still are icons from the northeast section of OH-IO…I think the Captain was Ron Penfound and Barnaby was Lynn Sheldon…late 50’s early 60’s…WOW…what about Miss Barbara and her see through mirror…


Hey Joe,
You are right about the guys who played the Captain & Barnaby but I got you on the signoff, it WAS Captain Penny....I copied this from a google search..
*Captain Penny* would say at the end of every show, "You can fool some of the people all of the time, all of the people some of the time, but you can't fool Mom"
Uncle Al made me laugh as I thought of Alan Sues "Uncle Al, the kiddie's pal" from the show Laugh-In.

Mike


----------



## fishless

ohiotuber said:


> Hey Joe,
> You are right about the guys who played the Captain & Barnaby but I got you on the signoff, it WAS Captain Penny....I copied this from a google search..
> *Captain Penny* would say at the end of every show, "You can fool some of the people all of the time, all of the people some of the time, but you can't fool Mom"
> Uncle Al made me laugh as I thought of Alan Sues "Uncle Al, the kiddie's pal" from the show Laugh-In.
> 
> Mike


Anyone that grew up in Dover,New Philadelphia remember weejee....lived in WJER radio tower red light


----------



## ohiotuber

Sadly, our little ones today no longer have these fun hosts to watch! Now it's all cartoons, but no more Lil Rascals, Yosemite Sam (my fave), Bugs & Elmer Fudd, etc, etc

Mike


----------



## joekacz

ohiotuber said:


> Hey Joe,
> You are right about the guys who played the Captain & Barnaby but I got you on the signoff, it WAS Captain Penny....I copied this from a google search..
> *Captain Penny* would say at the end of every show, "You can fool some of the people all of the time, all of the people some of the time, but you can't fool Mom"
> Uncle Al made me laugh as I thought of Alan Sues "Uncle Al, the kiddie's pal" from the show Laugh-In.
> 
> Mike


After I posted I sorta figured that I was wrong…a lot of years ago…everything is animated now for these youngsters today


----------



## fireline

Almost forgot about Marvin the Martian


----------



## miked913

I saw a commercial last night for fruity and coco Pebbles, didn't even know they still made them, and I asked my wife if kids today even know who the Flintsones are??

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## buckeyebowman

ohiotuber said:


> In northeast ohio, do you remember Captain Penny? Wore that railroad engineers hat & his signoff was "Remember kids, you can fool all of the people some of the time, some of the people all of the time, but you can't fool mom".
> Damn! I'm gettin' old!! LOL
> OH, BTW...
> View attachment 481548
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Yeah, but that's not all of it. It goes on, "She's pretty nice and pretty smart. You do what Mom says, and you won't go far wrong!"

And Barnaby had Woodrow the Woodsman as a sometimes cohort. I don't remember all of his sign off, but it ended with, "...and if anybody asks, tell them Barnaby said hello." 

And during the holidays there was Mr. Jingaling! Nowadays that what call Yuengling beer! Sometimes the barkeep gets it, sometimes not!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## ohiotuber

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 481623


Oh, geezo wow! Now you went & offended the sissies!!! You simply AWFUL person!! 
Like who gives a damn!! Not me!  Maybe if we offend 'em enough, they'll ALL move to california.

Mike


----------



## Harry1959

They were “service stations” and not convenience stores with gas pumps. The guy pumped your gas, washed windshields, made change on the fly, sold tires and repaired your car


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## fasteddy

Look at the mug on that kid, that'll keep the rift raft out of the neighborhood, add the way he's brandishing his gun adds the exclamation point without saying a word.


----------



## ohiotuber

Harry1959 said:


> They were “service stations” and not convenience stores with gas pumps. The guy pumped your gas, washed windshields, made change on the fly, sold tires and repaired your car


Yeah!! He was also one of, if not THE, best mechanics in town!!  

Mike


----------



## bobk

Harry1959 said:


> They were “service stations” and not convenience stores with gas pumps. The guy pumped your gas, washed windshields, made change on the fly, sold tires and repaired your car


----------



## DJA

Makes me wonder if a person would go to a gas station, pump gas, check tires , wash windows etc….
and just work for tips, would people be receptive and could a person make a living doing so?


----------



## bassplayer

bobk said:


> View attachment 481668


I still have a couple of these from my old "Sohio" days


----------



## buckeyebowman

I had one too when I had a paper route.


----------



## ohiotuber

buckeyebowman said:


> I had one too when I had a paper route.


So did I. Those were signs of success as a paperboy!

Mike


----------



## bobk

Growing up I checked traps in the dark then ran my paper route. Never met a person that ran a paper route as a kid and wasn’t a successful person in life.


----------



## Frank 45377

DJA said:


> Makes me wonder if a person would go to a gas station, pump gas, check tires , wash windows etc….
> and just work for tips, would people be receptive and could a person make a living doing so?


The hood rats actually are doing that at gas stations in the hood. Gettysberg Dr in Dayton. So there must be some money in it .. ?


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## threeten

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 481767


A lot of good memories putting up hay and wrestling calves in the fall to nip the horns/ nads. 
my buddy’s family got out of the dairy side of it now though. 
butchering hogs in the fall were great experience’s too!


----------



## Harry1959

Yup, I wore. “Changer” for a few years back in the 80’s


----------



## EnonEye

bobk said:


> Growing up I checked traps in the dark then ran my paper route. Never met a person that ran a paper route as a kid and wasn’t a successful person in life.


checking traps was years after the TV guide and paper routes and a "step up" in annual earnings


----------



## Lil' Rob

Still have my changer...just doesn't hold pennies.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads

Remember as a kid when you were given bags to put in your boots so your feet didn't get wet


----------



## miked913

In high school my brother and I ran a 40 mile trap line together, and my dad ran another 40 mile trap line on his own, we had a fox hunting club that would buy live fox from us, we would sell them 75 live fox every year. They would get antibiotic shots and a set of them for parvo&distemper we would keep them for minimum of 2 weeks before they got picked up. We had a large rack of kennels that could collect their urine and that was sold to a couple different lure makers. Brother and I would get up at 3 am, run the line, go to school, go to wrestling practice, get home, skin and put up the furs that weren't being sold live, give all of those that were their shots and feed and water them. Then sleep a few hours and do it all over again. Man what I would give to be able to do that again! ***disclaimer for internet police**This was all before you had to have a license to keep and sell live, the game warden would stop by frequently to hang out and BS with us, Dad was a trapper ed instructor for years.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> In high school my brother and I ran a 40 mile trap line together, and my dad ran another 40 mile trap line on his own, we had a fox hunting club that would buy live fox from us, we would sell them 75 live fox every year. They would get antibiotic shots and a set of them for parvo&distemper we would keep them for minimum of 2 weeks before they got picked up. We had a large rack of kennels that could collect their urine and that was sold to a couple different lure makers. Brother and I would get up at 3 am, run the line, go to school, go to wresting practice, get home, skin and put up the furs that weren't being sold live, give all of those that were their shots and feed and water them. Then sleep a few hours and do it all over again. Man what I would give to be able to do that again! ***disclaimer for internet police**This was all before you had to have a license to keep and sell live, the game warden would stop by frequently to hang out and BS with us, Dad was a trapper ed instructor for years.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Use to hunt turkey in an area that had a fox farm in Pa....you could smell it before you would see it...


----------



## miked913

joekacz said:


> Use to hunt turkey in an area that had a fox farm in Pa....you could smell it before you would see it...


Some hate it, I Love it!!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobk

Redheads said:


> Remember as a kid when you were given bags to put in your boots so your feet didn't get wet


Yep. These were our go to bags.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Redheads

Remember when.......the blizzard 0f 78 was the storm of the century ?

It still is


CLEVELAND — Forty-four years ago... do you remember? I don't but I've heard the stories and I've studied the weather features of The Blizzard of 1978.
What I do remember is yesterday. Over a foot of snow in most spots and a lot of people saying it was the worst they've seen it. We dug cars out of our parking lot for hours before the snowplow arrived because the plows were snowed in. But how does that compare to 1978
Monday morning's winds were gusting 35mph. Plus, temps in the mid-20s, wind chills in the teens and heavy snow all dropping visibility under a half a mile at times. Jackknifed city buses, cars stuck all over the roads and ODOT begging for Northeast Ohioans to avoid travel if at all possible. Storm total snowfall numbers at Cleveland Hopkins Airport came in at 8.2 inches.
So how does that stack up to 1978? Well, more snow fell yesterday. Only 6 inches fell during the Blizzard of 1978. But that's not all. Hurricane-force winds, in excess of 70mph blew that 6 inches into drifts over 20 feet tall! Visibility was well under 1/4 of a mile and tractor-trailers were buried. Those winds also dropped wind chills to 50 degrees below zero.
For you weather buffs, the lowest pressure in the state of Ohio was also recorded on that day at 28.28. The National Guard was called in to help rescue people that were stuck for days, 51 people died in the storm. The Blizzard of 1978 really was the Storm of the Century


----------



## bare naked

I was there in 78. 20 miles south of Lorain. 2-3 in. of snow in fields but drifts in roads higher than my pick -up. You found out if your house had air leaks on the west side because the wind would push snow inside. Remember neighbors modular home having snow inside under west windows. The storm devistated the quail population. Would have been more deaths in area if not for the snowmobile clubs back then. Ialso remember the National Guard with their v-plows and huge snowblowers . The one in 77 was an eye opener also. I remember in early 60s watching my dad & oldest brother dig out driveway.They used scoop shovels that were 16-18 in. tall blades. They would cut one full block from the top then take a second full block to reach the gravel.That was the deepest level snow in area I can remember. Of course we did not have the wind & cold of 77 & 78 that year.


----------



## miked913

I was only 6 but I remember going with my mom to bring coffee and soup to my dad on a job just down the road, he did hvac, we were following a big military plow truck down Rte 59 in Ravenna.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## ohiotuber

I remember the 1978 blizzard VIVIDLY. It hit early on a Friday morning when I was headed to Columbus for our every other Friday meeting. I worked for the State, got on rt 30 near Raff Rd & it was flurries. Keep in mind this was b4 cell phones & our State cars were NOT equipped with radios (I mean not even simple am-fm radios), so I had NO idea what I was heading into. By the time I hit Wooster, which was my 1st chance to get to a pay phone to call (to let them know I would be late), it was almost impassable. My boss answered, said he went in just in case we called as State was SHUT DOWN! He told me to get home quickly or to a State Hwy Patrol Post. I made it home & my Wife told me her School SUPERINTENDENT had ordered a MANDATORY meeting (18 miles away). I drove through numerous "white-outs" to get her there & told him that if we were in an accident going home, his A** was MINE! I am still not sure I've ever been angrier.
I have never seen drifting like that in my life & don't recall how many days we were off but, even when we went back to work, there were backhoes clearing vehicle high drifts from some rural roads. THAT was a STORM!!

BTW, I forget exactly WHEN we got 'em, but the next State cars we got HAD radios!

Mike


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oh, I remember it well since I was out the next day working! I was delivering beer and wine back then, and I argued that there was no way we should be going out, but the boss said otherwise. My route was in the Newton Falls-Lake Milton area. Not much going out that day, so I was able to use the van. I get to Newton Falls and it is CLOSED! No power anywhere, with everybody sheltering at the high school which has it's own generators and boilers. There was a big gang of lights where SR 534 turned left to go through downtown. They were hung on cables, and were lieing in the road! 

Meantime, I had the heater running full blast, but it didn't do anything for the cargo in back. Every so often I'd hear, POP! FIZZ! as stuff would freeze and explode back there. I thought, "That's it! I'm outta here!" Then, just before I made it there, the highway patrol closed the interstate, so I was surface road all the way back. What a fun day!


----------



## Lewis

What's crazy is all the weather forecasters totally missed the "Blizzard of 1978". I woke up early to a dark house and heard a loud howling noise outside. I opened the screen door to look out. The wind ripped it from my hands, destroying it.
I had a newborn baby at home with no power, no telephone service and no heat. We used to gas stove oven to make it bearable. The neighbor and I hand shoveled snow for 2 long days to free our cars. Snow was drifted 8 to 10 ft in our little dead end road.


----------



## EnonEye

'78 blizzard -barely escaped it, in Tucson🤣, however was assigned in Dayton the following year and heard all the stories including Ambuses being used from the air base to bring people into work at their medical center, "heard" of a road tunnel-like stretch on Col Glenn by W.S.U. you had to drive through, sorry I missed it


----------



## Daego Doug

I was at Kent State then..... everything closed so it was party time .... I think I remember


----------



## Treble

bobk said:


> Growing up I checked traps in the dark then ran my paper route. Never met a person that ran a paper route as a kid and wasn’t a successful person in life.


Delivered the Plain Dealer on my old JC Penney 10 speed for years in Middle and High school

Saw the Northern Lights over Lake Erie one morning delivering papers in North Ridgeville

I believe that the paper route helped instill the work ethic that I have today.


----------



## $diesel$

buckeyebowman said:


> I had one too when I had a paper route.


me too


----------



## $diesel$

I was a lot boy-used car mechanic back then and spent my whole days in the lot after that blizzard.
I remember it most as the day that killed my pheasant and quail hunting.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oh yeah! The pheasant eventually came back, but the quail never did. Hard for a bird of that size to make a living in yard deep snow! We used to have lots of quail around here, and me and my hunting buddy knew where they were! Delicious birds, but really more of southern thing when you think about it.


----------



## Redheads

My paper route was 140 papers dropped off at the corner of the street at 4:30 am. I had to do whatever i needed to to get those papers in the customer's doors, mailboxes or wherever they wanted them (never at the end of the driveway ) before 5:30 I played hockey and our ice time for practice was 6:00am to 7:30 school started at 8:15.
No time to screw off, these papers were delivered 7 days a week.

Somehow now those days seem easy, in more ways than one.


----------



## $diesel$

Redheads said:


> My paper route was 140 papers dropped off at the corner of the street at 4:30 am. I had to do whatever i needed to to get those papers in the customer's doors, mailboxes or wherever they wanted them (never at the end of the driveway ) before 5:30 I played hockey and our ice time for practice was 6:00am to 7:30 school started at 8:15.
> No time to screw off, these papers were delivered 7 days a week.
> 
> Somehow now those days seem easy, in more ways than one.


Your right about that, RH. I tell my son often that i wish he could have experienced the 60's or 70's, life was so much simpler back then.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## buckeyebowman

Quite a few years ago, over dinner at my Mom's house, she brought up touch tone phones and how behind America was compared to some other countries. She and my Step-Dad had been to Seoul, South Korea and they had touch tone phones. My thinking was that it's the capitol, and largest city, in South Korea so wouldn't they get the newest technology first, not Youngstown, Ohio! later my sister told us that her girlfriends family down the street had touch tone at the same time, and a long time before our family got them! Heck, the old rotary dial phones still worked fine, so why replace them?


----------



## Specwar

As I previously mentioned, I remember our first phone was just the receiver handle and the cradle base with no rotary or buttons. You would pick up the receiver handle, wait for the operator to say , number please (?), then you would give here the four digit number you wished to call. That is if you didn’t hear one of your neighbors who were on your party line with you talking.,


----------



## SICKOFIT

Specwar said:


> As I previously mentioned, I remember our first phone was just the receiver handle and the cradle base with no rotary or buttons. You would pick up the receiver handle, wait for the operator to say , number please (?), then you would give here the four digit number you wished to call. That is if you didn’t hear one of your neighbors who were on your party line with you talking.,


Holy crap man,you must be as old as I am


----------



## Specwar

SICKOFIT said:


> Holy crap man,you must be as old as I am


I referee to myself as “aged” not old🤣🤣


----------



## Moo Juice

Specwar said:


> I referee to myself as “aged” not old🤣🤣


"Seasoned".


----------



## ohiotuber

I'm old but I STILL refuse to grow up!!

Mike


----------



## buckeyebowman

We were on a party line when I first learned what the phone was. But it wasn't too long after that the phone company got rid of it and we got our own line. Our first number, which I still remember was OL25266, The OL stood for olympic.


----------



## fireline

Ours was HY for hyacinth


----------



## ohiotuber

fireline said:


> Ours was HY for hyacinth


Ours was RE3....RE for Republic, as I recall....In East Akron, 1430 Honodle Ave in East Akron, behind Seiberling School.
Interesting fact....lived across the street from an Akron fishing LEGEND.......Vic Simich, who helped refine my casting & gave me a new spool of Cortland Tournament Casting Line (in my eyes, it was worth a million bucks!). Vic was a fine fisherman & a tournament caster & his son, Nick, tested lures for Arbogast.

Mike


----------



## Redheads

Remember lettermen jackets and class rings and how they were a part of your high school years ( or your girlfriends)


----------



## EnonEye

remember when you saved and scrimped and finally one day walked into a boat dealer to buy your dream boat and they actually had boats and motors and all the options? no more


----------



## CFIden

Redheads said:


> Remember lettermen jackets and class rings and how they were a part of your high school years ( or your girlfriends)


Our basement flooded a few months back. When going through the wet boxes I found my tassel, class key necklace, class ring, varsity letter, 82, 83, 84 NOL patch for track. All my old prom photos. Made me smile real big. they were at the top of the box and were not wet. Had some old letters from girlfriends also. Best time of my life.


----------



## $diesel$

EnonEye said:


> remember when you saved and scrimped and finally one day walked into a boat dealer to buy your dream boat and they actually had boats and motors and all the options? no more


I hear ya, brother.
On an ad for the canfield fairgrounds outdoor show yesterday, a boat salesman said if you ordered this weekend (2/ 5-6/ 22), you wouldn't see your boat til fall, and i don't believe that.
I purchased a new Jet knee mill this past August that was supposed to be shipped in Sept. It showed up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Redheads said:


> Remember lettermen jackets and class rings and how they were a part of your high school years ( or your girlfriends)


And most cars had bench seats and she would
sit in the middle next to you. That's not seen anymore.


----------



## fasteddy

And it was a 4 speed on the floor and your hand would slip off the shifter when you went into 2nd or 4th gear. Woohoo !

Been thinking of getting a 60's-70's car so I can relive it. Ya I'm a dirty old man.


----------



## $diesel$

Me, too, brother. I just bought a "65" Plymouth last fall and i can't wait to start redo'n all the thing s i want to. It's a great way to eat up some hours and have something to show for it.


----------



## Redheads




----------



## ohiotuber

I remember every single one! OTD

Mike


----------



## joekacz

Redheads said:


> View attachment 484146


#13 A- Ripple…13 B- Blue Nun…headache city…LOL


----------



## Specwar

Boones Farm was $.99 a bottle, and then Annie Greensprings came out for $1.19 a bottle. Mad Dog had met its fate.


----------



## REEL GRIP

You couldn't fit more than $5 worth of gas in your car.


----------



## buckeyebowman

REEL GRIP said:


> You couldn't fit more than $5 worth of gas in your car.


Yes! And someone else would pump it for you! And offer to check your oil! I distinctly remember putting 5 bucks worth of gas in my car, and hauling a bunch of buddies and myself to Niagara Falls and back, all the while smoking reefer! We would just set out on "cruise and get high" missions, where we would take side roads that just looked interesting. We figured that we'd hit a main road somewhere that we would understand where we were! 

We were somewhere in the wilds of northern Pennsylvania, when we hit a major road with a sign that read, "I whatever" so many miles. I turned North, and when we hit the interstate, there was a sign that read Niagara Falls 90 miles! 90 miles? That's nothing! Let's go look at it! And where's that joint!


----------



## SICKOFIT

joekacz said:


> #13 A- Ripple…13 B- Blue Nun…headache city…LOL


Annie Green Springs "Berry Frost"wine too


----------



## AmericanEagle

Gas prices going up made me think of the late seventies when the VW diesel Rabbit was king of the road.


----------



## joekacz

Early 70’s Clark Gas…25 cents a gallon and people wouldn’t buy it…they would rather pay 38 cents at a known company gas station ⛽…had a ‘72 Ford Pinto with a 11 gallon tank…do the math 🧮


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yeah, we had Clark and Red Head where I lived. It was nice. 2 Bucks in the tank and cruise all day!


----------



## EnonEye

member when you could slip n fall on ice and laugh about it? wow what a nasty winter


----------



## jmsgryk008

dirtandleaves said:


> You could buy a gas can with a normal spout


You still can find the easy pour cans. Just buy the VP Racing 5 gallon fuel cans. Don't even have to unscrew the vent cap. Spouts are at least 3" diameter. Every once in a while Family Farm and Fleet has them on sale for $20. Normally they are about $28, but if you go to Napa you'll pay $40 each. I keep 2 with regular gas and 2 with rec fuel.


----------



## Duck1

I also remember keeping a 22 rifle in my truck rear window in school parking lot, and didn’t have to lock the truck .Remember in junior high they would excuse us from school the first day of rabbit season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

Duck1 said:


> I also remember keeping a 22 rifle in my truck rear window in school parking lot, and didn’t have to lock the truck .Remember in junior high they would excuse us from school the first day of rabbit season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also remember when there Pheasants to go with those Rabbits.


----------



## SICKOFIT

REEL GRIP said:


> Also remember when there Pheasants to go with those Rabbits.


And quail too


----------



## garhtr

Enjoy !


----------



## Redheads




----------



## SICKOFIT

garhtr said:


> View attachment 484559
> View attachment 484560
> 
> Enjoy !


Still have an old can that my wife refuses to throw away. Bet lots of you do too


----------



## Redheads

The sun set at 5 pm, I'm liking this............again


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Makes me,Remember when your cars engine had more than one belt


----------



## Lazy 8

I can remember playing a game with my brother while we were riding in the car with dad. See who could guess what kind of car was coming at us based on the grill. Nowadays they all look pretty much the same.


----------



## ironman172

Hard for me to remember when anymore..... let alone a few minutes ago , going to do


----------



## mrb1

Lazy 8 said:


> I can remember playing a game with my brother while we were riding in the car with dad. See who could guess what kind of car was coming at us based on the grill. Nowadays they all look pretty much the same.


I can remember myself, brother and sister riding in the back of the old station wagon with the fold down, reverse facing bench seat in the back with no seatbelts cruising down to Florida. We weren't "supposed" to hang out the back until it was dark so nobody would see us. Back home out in the country it was drop the tailgate and sit on that while your shoes rubbed the road.


----------



## Redheads

ironman172 said:


> Hard for me to remember when anymore..... let alone a few minutes ago , going to do


Thought about getting some memory foam insoles for my shoes, this way when i get to the kitchen they will remind me what i went in there for


----------



## SICKOFIT

Redheads said:


> Thought about getting some memory foam insoles for my shoes, this way when i get to the kitchen they will remind me what i went in there for


That's why I got a memory foam mattress!!


----------



## Hatchetman

SICKOFIT said:


> That's why I got a memory foam mattress!!



Did it help to remember the things you do on it??....


----------



## Lil' Rob

Remember...most likely...follow through might be a different story

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

